# Jetzt dreht Blizzard richtig durch!



## Kafka (8. Dezember 2009)

Moin, hab da eben was sehr interessantes im Blizzard Store gefunden.

http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=221003517

Ne Tasse und ein Schlüsselanhänger für 35 €, in meinen Augen schon sehr übertrieben für 2 Sachen die ansich keine 5 € wert sind O.o Gibt es wirklich leute die so wow fanatisch sind und diesen Müll kaufen? Oo


----------



## WeRkO (8. Dezember 2009)

Activision halt, mehr gibts eigtl nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Dezember 2009)

Da niemand gezwungen wird es zu kaufen sehe ich nun wirklich nichts verwerfliches daran...


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich warte ja auf den Lvl 80 Full T10 mit S7 Char und 50k Handgold.

Das wird der Tag sein an dem Ich all meine Chars lösche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (8. Dezember 2009)

Genau, der Murloc Marine für 40 EUR war viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valleron (8. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Moin, hab da eben was sehr interessantes im Blizzard Store gefunden.
> 
> http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=221003517
> 
> Ne Tasse und ein Schlüsselanhänger für 35 €, in meinen Augen schon sehr übertrieben für 2 Sachen die ansich keine 5 € wert sind O.o Gibt es wirklich leute die so wow fanatisch sind und diesen Müll kaufen? Oo



Wenn´s dich stört kaufs halt nicht. Und wenn der Anhänger wirklich aus Rhodium hersgestellt wurde ist der Preis gar nicht mal übertrieben.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhodium


----------



## ErwinGT (8. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Da niemand gezwungen wird es zu kaufen sehe ich nun wirklich nichts verwerfliches daran...



Das verwerfliche daran ist die Tatsache das Blizz wirklich davon ausgeht das jemand für so nen Müll so viel Kohle hinblättert.................................und das niemand dazu gezwungen wird es zu kaufen, ändert auch nichts daran. Sowas ist einfach nur übel.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Dezember 2009)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> Das verwerfliche daran ist die Tatsache das Blizz wirklich davon ausgeht das jemand für so nen Müll so viel Kohle hinblättert.................................


Es werden genug Leute so viel Kohle dafür hinblättern... genügend, dass Blizzard damit guten Gewinn macht. Mich störts nicht, ich bin nicht wild auf solche Spielereien und wenn wäre es mir das Geld halt wert.


----------



## gunny (8. Dezember 2009)

und das der anhänger aus RHODIUM besteht kann ich persönlich nich glauben wenn man sich mal im netz schlau macht aber die tasse hat scho was von der optik her ^^


----------



## MasterThardus (8. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Moin, hab da eben was sehr interessantes im Blizzard Store gefunden.
> 
> http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=221003517
> 
> Ne Tasse und ein Schlüsselanhänger für 35 €, in meinen Augen schon sehr übertrieben für 2 Sachen die ansich keine 5 € wert sind O.o Gibt es wirklich leute die so wow fanatisch sind und diesen Müll kaufen? Oo




wenn man es als Merchandise Artikel ansieht wird es wohl den Preis rechtfertigen zumal es wahrscheinlich auch noch limitiert sein wird. Genau kann ich es aber nicht sagen da ich deinen Link nicht angeklickt hab weil ich mich eh von solchen Fan-Shops fernhalte :-)


----------



## Morcan (8. Dezember 2009)

> FROSTGRAM-SCHLÜSSELANHÄNGER
> 
> KING SIZE / ABMESSUNGEN: 8 X 5 CM
> 
> AUS RHODIUM GEFERTIGT, EINEM SELTENEN METALL, DAS SOGAR EINE HÖHERE QUALITÄT ALS SILBER BESITZT



Wenns stimmt erklärt es zumindest den Preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Dezember 2009)

Gibts von dem Ding auch mehr Bilder als das eine im Shop?


----------



## Enyalios (8. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Da niemand gezwungen wird es zu kaufen sehe ich nun wirklich nichts verwerfliches daran...



Dann kann ja jetzt mit gutem Gewissen jeder Supermarkt seine Preise um das Doppelte erhöhen...ist ja keiner gezwungen dort zu kaufen, nichts verwerfliches....

Und NEIN, Lebensmittel aus dem Supermarkt sind NICHT überlebenswichtig.

Verhältnismäßigkeit ? Nie gehört, achso..


----------



## Sint (8. Dezember 2009)

also ich sehe daran absolut nichts falsches, wenn blizz da entworfene sachen verkauft... da könnte man genau so gut sagen das meinetwegen sogar Microsoft böse ist und nur total geldgierig weil sie eine tasse verkaufen wo das microsoft logo drauf ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wenn blizz was entwirft und es verkaufen will ist es ihre sache, sie vertrauen darauf das irgendjemand es kauft und wenn es jemand kauft und es hat, soll er sich freuen....



das ist nichts anderes als normale Marktwirtschaft


----------



## Patikura (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde das auch nicht schlimm ... 
Es gibt auch nike schuhe die in Indien gefertigt werden und die sind keine 20€ wert dennoch stehen sie bei uns um 150€ im regal ? 
Warum darf das blizzard nicht ? 
Und der Anhänger ist aus Rhodium - zumindest Legiert was ihn mehr wert macht als silber - wie erwähnt ! 

Das leute immer gegen blizzard hetzen müssen...


----------



## Tikume (8. Dezember 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Dann kann ja jetzt mit gutem Gewissen jeder Supermarkt seine Preise um das Doppelte erhöhen...ist ja keiner gezwungen dort zu kaufen, nichts verwerfliches...



Und jetzt rate warum die Supermärkte das nicht machen.


----------



## *Quicksilver* (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast. Weißte wieviele Trottel es gibt die so was kaufen und wieviel Geld Blizzard scheffelt? An deren Stelle würde ich das genau so machen. Ganzen Dummen sollen Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Da niemand gezwungen wird es zu kaufen sehe ich nun wirklich nichts verwerfliches daran...



/sign

Wie imemr alle rumweinen wenn sowas gibt.

Ihr werdet alle nicht gezwungen, dass ist freiwillig!


----------



## Hishabye (8. Dezember 2009)

Jeder kann mit seinem Geld legales kaufen, was er möcht....oder hab ich unsere Art von Freiheit falsch verstanden?


----------



## Kafka (8. Dezember 2009)

Lustig ist auch das die noch versuchen einen den Kalender von 2009 an zu drehen so richtig schön mit nen Reduziert Schild dran. Hatt der kalender irgendwas besonderes so das es sich lohnen würde den 2009 Kalender jetzt im Dezember 09 noch zu holen oder dient das nur dazu die ladenhüter an Fanatiker zu verkaufen?


----------



## Elishebat (8. Dezember 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Dann kann ja jetzt mit gutem Gewissen jeder Supermarkt seine Preise um das Doppelte erhöhen...ist ja keiner gezwungen dort zu kaufen, nichts verwerfliches....
> 
> Und NEIN, Lebensmittel aus dem Supermarkt sind NICHT überlebenswichtig.
> 
> Verhältnismäßigkeit ? Nie gehört, achso..



Soviel Naivität sieht man echt selten...

Bei Supermärkten gibt es Konkurrenz. Das sorgt dafür, dass die Preise fallen. Und letztend sorgt das dafür, dass in dem Laden, wo die Preise am Höchsten sind tatsächlich weniger gekauft wird. Das nennt man dann Marktwirtschaft.

Aber bei diesen Merchandising-Produkten gibt es keine Konkurrenz. Man kauft sie oder auch eben nicht. Kauf sie nicht, wenn Dir der Preis zu hoch ist. Warum sollte Blizzard kleinere Preise machen? Würdest Du es dann kaufen? Bist Du also nur ärgerlich weil Du dir den Kram gerne kaufen möchtest aber es Dir nicht leisten kannst? Oder wird nur mal wieder ein Grund gesucht um Blizz zu bashen?

LG, Eli


----------



## fabdiem (8. Dezember 2009)

immer diese diskussion um den blizzshop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das erinnert mich immer an das browsergame "travian"
da kann man sich auch die dümmsten sachen kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finds den shop insgesamt nicht scheisse, ich frag mich nur manchmal in was für einer versnobten 
gesellschaft wir leben, dass man sich sowat kaufen muss^^

aba mir solls egal sein, is net mein geld, wär ich blizz würd ich auch son shop machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ogrim888 (8. Dezember 2009)

Auf gar keinen Fall überteuert, wenn man sich das Material anschaut...
Nur mal ein Tipp: Wenn du meinst das das schon überteuert ist, was ist dann mit den Waren von Fußballvereinen z.B.?
69,95€ für ein Trikot, das wie ein T-Shirt ist nur mit Sponsoreaufdruck und Vereinsemblem...
SEHR viele Leute kaufen es dennoch... Also ist dieser Preis völlig normal.
Überteuert ist so ziemlich alles in Deutschland... man beachte aber auch die hohen Steuerabgaben.


----------



## Captain Jack (8. Dezember 2009)

@TE
Hast du ihn Wirtschaft/Recht nichts gelernt.
Was wollen Unternehmen (so schimpft sich Blizzard nämlich)??
Natürlich
Profit.

Und wie machen sie das?
Ganz klar, durch Verkaufen von Produkten, und durch Anschaffung von Lizenzen, wovon Blizzard ja genug hat.
Dadruch können sie neue Produkte,  als einzige, auf den Markt bringen und damit so richtig Geld machen


----------



## Gorb001 (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich versteh dein Problem nicht?????????????????????????

Niemand hat gesagt, daß du im Shop einkaufen sollst.

Aber so wie ich dich einschätze, warst du einer der ersten, welche die Pet´s im Shop bestellt haben.

Kauf es oder lass es einfach.


----------



## Sorallia (8. Dezember 2009)

ok antwort mal löschen hab zu lang mit schreiben gebraucht das mir jemand den text geklaut hat ^^ 2 doofe 1 idee wie man so sagt.


----------



## lol-0-mat (8. Dezember 2009)

Warum über 35 &#8364; aufregen?
Da kann ich genauso fragen warum die Bench. Jacke für meine Freundin so teuer sein muss? Ich denke das ist genauso wie bei der ganzen Markenklamottenscheiße, weil Activision draufsteht, muss es teuer sein, wegen "bekannte" Marke und so.

Und zum Weihnachtsgeschäft will blizz doch auf Profit schlagen, oder? ^^

 Edit: Und warum wegen jeder kleinen Scheiße die Blizz auf den Markt bringt gleich son Verschwörungsthread kommt-... "Eeehhhh, Cataclysm (?) ist für 34,99 auf dem Markt erschienen! FU BLIZZ!!!"


----------



## Mykeeper (8. Dezember 2009)

Solange es kein Ingame Item ist, können se auch 1000 Euro dafür verlangen xD


----------



## Valleron (8. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Lustig ist auch das die noch versuchen einen den Kalender von 2009 an zu drehen so richtig schön mit nen Reduziert Schild dran. Hatt der kalender irgendwas besonderes so das es sich lohnen würde den 2009 Kalender jetzt im Dezember 09 noch zu holen oder dient das nur dazu die ladenhüter an Fanatiker zu verkaufen?



Es gibt auch Leute die sammeln sowas. Es bekommt halt nicht jeder nen Kalender von Pirelli^^


----------



## usopp1991 (8. Dezember 2009)

die gehen in massen weg. deshalb machen sie dass auch immer wieder. das ist dass gleiche wie die fanartikel von der lieblingsband. da gibts auch t shirts für 20€ und poster für 10€ obwohls produktionskosten von teilweise unter 1€ sind ^^


----------



## nirvanager1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ne Tasse und ein Schlüsselanhänger für 35 €, in meinen Augen schon sehr übertrieben für 2 Sachen die ansich keine 5 € wert sind O.o Gibt es wirklich leute die so wow fanatisch sind und diesen Müll kaufen? Oo



Wenn du die beschreibung gelesen hättest, dann würdest zu sehn, das es aus Rhodium gefertigt ist, welches mehr Wert hat als Echtsilber, was ebenfalls in der Beschreibung steht. Dh die 35 Euro sind berechtigt, aber ob es sinnvoll investiert ist, bleibt jedem selber überlassen


----------



## ErwinGT (8. Dezember 2009)

Hier will keiner hetzen. Diese Artikel sind an sehen an sich sehr gut aus und haben bestimmt auch Qualität, jedoch ist der Preis für die beiden Sachen nicht gerechtfertigt.

Zum Thema Supermarkt: die wissen das die Masse den Gewinn erhöht. Und verkauft sich etwas sehr gut, kann man es locker günstig anbieten. Dann kaufen es auch so viele Leute das sich immer noch ein Gewinn erzielen läßt. Vielleicht wird Blizz diese Erleuchtung auch bald nötig haben. Irgendwann wird jeder so vernünftig und nachdenken wofür er sein Geld ausgibt..........................zumindest die, die für ihr Geld jeden Tag arbeiten gehen.


----------



## Elishebat (8. Dezember 2009)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> Hier will keiner hetzen. Diese Artikel sind an sehen an sich sehr gut aus und haben bestimmt auch Qualität, jedoch ist der Preis für die beiden Sachen nicht gerechtfertigt.


Woran bitte machst Du das fest?

LG, Eli


----------



## Airenyx (8. Dezember 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Dann kann ja jetzt mit gutem Gewissen jeder Supermarkt seine Preise um das Doppelte erhöhen...ist ja keiner gezwungen dort zu kaufen, nichts verwerfliches....
> 
> Und NEIN, Lebensmittel aus dem Supermarkt sind NICHT überlebenswichtig.
> 
> Verhältnismäßigkeit ? Nie gehört, achso..



ABER Lebensmittel braucht man zum (über)leben, das was Blizz anbietet braucht keiner zum leben !!!!!!


Und wenn es um Verhätlnissmässigkeit geht, sollte man sich mal lieber überlegen, wo zum Geier die beim "Einkauf" und dem "Verdienst" von Fußballspielern oder sonstigen Sportlern ist. 
Zig Mio. Euro allein dafür dass einer von Verein A nach B wechselt, zig Millionen im Jahr kassiert für nen Ball treten!!!!!!

Die Liste der UNverhältnissmässigkeiten im täglichen Leben kannste beliebig erweitern, wer sich daher über solch eine Pillepalle aufregt........


----------



## Ebpm (8. Dezember 2009)

Das is keine Tasse das is eine Edelstahl Isolierflasche.....geht bitte mal nachschauen was ihr für sowas Zahlt.....
Und vor allem mit der Form....
Das ist nicht Teuer das ist normaler Marktpreis OHNE diese aufwändige Form....

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss?__mk_de_D...=isolierflasche
fals das als Werbung gesehen wird gebt bitte mal "Isolierflasche" eingeben und bei beliebigen Anbietern schauen. 

Fragt jeden Schichtarbeiter der wird euch das Bestätigen können.^^


----------



## Antigonos (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Sry mal ne Frage die eigentlich ganz nett gemeint ist... Habt ihr sie noch alle? Blizzard Entertainment ist was? JAAAA eine *Firma* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und was wollen Firmen? JAAAA Gewinn machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es tut mir ja leid eure Träume an ein ökonomisches Utopia zu zerstören aber solange wir ein kapitalistisches Wirtschaftssystem haben (wovon ich kein Fan bin aber das ist belanglos) wird diese Welt nur durch Gewinne funktionieren. Und mal ehrlich solange Blizz nur Tassen, Schlüsselanhänger oder meinethalben ingame Pets verkauft...WEN INTERESSIERT DAS??? Stell Dir mal vor wie in einigen Asiatischen MMO's würden Spielentscheidene Dinge wie zB Rüssisets oder Waffen für &#8364;'s verkauft, das wäre schlimm nicht aber TASSEN.

Falls ich Streckenweise zu sarkastisch oder angreifend bin Sry aber das müll rumgeflenne weil ne Firma sich wagt Gewinn machen zu wollen geht echt unheimlich aufn Keks.. Es gab ja mal Systeme wo versucht wurde des zu ändern aber neeee da mussten se ja dann n Aufstand anzetteln und Mauern einreißen...

mfG


----------



## lordtheseiko (8. Dezember 2009)

wenn mein vater geld zum essen hätt würd ich mirs kaufen, aber da wir zwar keine geldsorgen haben, aber kein geld zum fenster rauswerfen kauf ichs mri nicht...


----------



## Shakibaa70 (8. Dezember 2009)

Ihr regt euch darüber auf, das die 2 Teile 35 Euro kosten, aber wenn Turnschuhe über 200 Euro kosten, nur weil da ein Tierchen drauf ist, oder 3 simple Streifen, das ist dann für euch normal........


----------



## Airness (8. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Lustig ist auch das die noch versuchen einen den Kalender von 2009 an zu drehen so richtig schön mit nen Reduziert Schild dran. Hatt der kalender irgendwas besonderes so das es sich lohnen würde den 2009 Kalender jetzt im Dezember 09 noch zu holen oder dient das nur dazu die ladenhüter an Fanatiker zu verkaufen?


In jedem grossen Zeitungskiosk findest du 2009 Kalender mit "reduziert" Pickerl.
Packt mal eure Mistgabeln und Fackeln wieder weg und werdet wieder normal......


----------



## Graugon (8. Dezember 2009)

Warum überrascht es einen wenn ein amerikanscihes börsennotiertes Unternehmen den maximalen Profit machen will um seinen Aktienkurs voranzubringen???

Dass es aber Bekloppte gibt die sich die Sachen kaufen sollte einem deutlich mehr Sorgen machen.


----------



## lord just (8. Dezember 2009)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> Hier will keiner hetzen. Diese Artikel sind an sehen an sich sehr gut aus und haben bestimmt auch Qualität, jedoch ist der Preis für die beiden Sachen nicht gerechtfertigt.
> 
> Zum Thema Supermarkt: die wissen das die Masse den Gewinn erhöht. Und verkauft sich etwas sehr gut, kann man es locker günstig anbieten. Dann kaufen es auch so viele Leute das sich immer noch ein Gewinn erzielen läßt. Vielleicht wird Blizz diese Erleuchtung auch bald nötig haben. Irgendwann wird jeder so vernünftig und nachdenken wofür er sein Geld ausgibt..........................zumindest die, die für ihr Geld jeden Tag arbeiten gehen.




der preis ist aber mehr als gerechtfertigt, auch wenn du es nicht wahrhaben willst.

ne stink normale isotasse kostet locker 10-15&#8364; und durch das motiv kommen da auch nochmals ein paar euro drauf.

dann besteht der anhänger wahrscheinlich aus kupfer mit einer rhodium legierung. rhodium ist ähnlich teuer wie platin und kostet momentan in etwa 2500&#8364; pro feinunze (ca.31gramm). das bedeutet das ein gramm in etwa 80&#8364; kostet.

wenn man sich jetzt einmal die form und größe des anhängers anguckt hat der schon eine große oberfläche und selbst bei einer sehr dünnen auftragung der legierung wäre der preis mehr als gerecht und hinzu kommt, dass es auch nur in einer limitierten auflage erhältlich ist was vor allem den wiederkaufspreis nach oben treibt.

die isotasse wird dann wohl aber die qualität einer schlechten isotasse haben und der gewinn an sich wird blizzard wohl auch nur über die isotasse bekommen.

und wieso sollte man nicht sein hart erarbeitetes geld für sowas ausgeben? es gibt viele leute die arbeiten gehen und sich dinge kaufen, die nicht wirklich einen nutzen haben und es trotzdem gerne kaufen, weil sie es wollen.


----------



## Kiefa (8. Dezember 2009)

das ding is aus rhodium 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhodium


----------



## F-S-N (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde den Preis angemessen da gibt es anderen Schrott bei dem so was schlimmer ist....


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Dezember 2009)

Nichtmal Google findet mehr Bilder von dem Ding.. hat da wirklich keiner n Closeup von dem ganzen Package? :>


----------



## Neiranus (8. Dezember 2009)

Erstens finde ich die beiden Sachen ziemlich hübsch! Zweitens sind sie aus einen besonderen Metall, dass kostet und drittens niemand wird dazu gezwungen und einen Ingamevorteil hat man auch nich deswegen !


----------



## Phenyl19 (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich find das nicht schlimm,muss ja niemand kaufen.
Für mich als Mann den Fussball nicht interessiert,ist es auch schwachsinnig, das man sich für 40&#8364; ,oder wie viel das kostet, ein Trikot seines Lieblingsvereins kauft. Für mich ist das nur nen T-Shirt mit Aufdruck. 
Ich hoffe ihr habt den Vergleich verstanden.
Merchandising hat man überall, so macht man halt nebenbei noch ein paar Euros.

Edit: Ach hab ich vergessen, das ist ja von Blizzard, dann muss das natürlich sch.. sein, sowas machen nur die bösen Leute von Blizzard. /ironie off


----------



## Jiwari (8. Dezember 2009)

*Seufz* Oh ja... und Blizzard werden auch vermutlich die einzigen sein die Merchandise zu Wucherpreisen anbieten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leute schaut doch mal über euren Tellerrand!
Blizzard waren nicht die ersten und werden nicht die letzten sein die unnützen Kram für überteuerte Preise verkaufen, warum also die ganze Aufregung?Oo


----------



## Grushdak (8. Dezember 2009)

Also sollte das wirklich Rhodium sein, ist der Preis ja noch recht harmlos.
Denn es zählt zu den teuersten Edelmetallen.

Allerdings glaube ich eher, daß es sich hier - bei dem Preis - eher um eine Legierung handelt,
so, wie es meistens verwendet wird

Und da stellt sich mir grad die Frage:
Welche Schrottautos hat denn Blizzard dazu gelootet?^^
Denn für/in Katalysatoren werden diese Legierungen wegen der Eigenschaften verwendet.


Ansonsten @ TE ... kauf es oder auch nicht ...

greetz


----------



## JimPanse1893 (8. Dezember 2009)

Wieso regst du dich auf über sowas ? Wenn man wow fan is warum net es gibt auch fußball fans die geben weit aus mehr für fanartikel aus trikot usw. das dign hat auch bestimmt mal sammlerwert irgendwan ich würde es mir holen und der preis is auch ok


----------



## Skullingrad (8. Dezember 2009)

Zitat: "...euch aus dem Scheeregen draußen auszusperren!"


Schreibfehler schon gesehn 

Go  Blizzard flamen =)


----------



## muerr (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich find die Diskussion müßig.

Wer möchte solls kaufen, wer nicht der lässt es halt.

Was mich mal interessieren würde ist, ob die Moderatoren so ein Thema unabhängig betrachten können.Ich meine Buffed lebt ja nicht nur von den Käufern der Printausgabe und Blizzard schaltet ja auch ab und zu mal ne Anzeige.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wie ist das ?


gruss


----------



## Zako13 (8. Dezember 2009)

Shakibaa70 schrieb:


> Ihr regt euch darüber auf, das die 2 Teile 35 Euro kosten, aber wenn Turnschuhe über 200 Euro kosten, nur weil da ein Tierchen drauf ist, oder 3 simple Streifen, das ist dann für euch normal........



Richtig...
Das selbe wie bei dem ganzen EdHardy zeug
160€ für ein t-shirt und keiner meckert...
genauso wie mit dem andren markenmist wie nike, adidas etc.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Dezember 2009)

muerr schrieb:


> Ich find die Diskussion müßig.
> 
> Wer möchte solls kaufen, wer nicht der lässt es halt.
> 
> ...



Können wir. Wir sind ja nicht offiziell bei Buffed angestellt sondern machen das in unsrer Freizeit. 
Gehalt gibts dafür auch keins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Dafür dürfen wir an Weihnachten ZAM die Hand schütteln!)


----------



## Destructix (8. Dezember 2009)

Andere kaufen sich Trikos, Fahnen, Bettwäsche.... u.s.w. ihres Lieblingsvereins.

Spinnen jetzt auch die Vereine so viel Geld für ein Stück Stoff zu verlangen ?

Wer es nicht will/braucht, muss es nicht kaufen.


----------



## Al_xander (8. Dezember 2009)

Wegen Geld dreht sich die Welt...
...wegen Geld sind Jeans auch blau, schwarz und anderfarbig...
Irgendwie muss ja Blizzard Geld machen wie sollen se den sonst ihren Strom bezahlen um die Patches aufzuspielen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vllt sind ja 13€uro net genug pro Monat also macht man halt nen kleinen Shop auf ^^

MfG Al_x


----------



## muerr (8. Dezember 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Können wir. Wir sind ja nicht offiziell bei Buffed angestellt sondern machen das in unsrer Freizeit.
> Gehalt gibts dafür auch keins
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für die Antwort !

Zam die Hand zu schütteln, ist ja auch was !

Zam ist einer der coolsten im Buffed Team !


----------



## oens (8. Dezember 2009)

naja...auch wenn ich das ebenfalls etwas überzogen finde ist sowohl der thermobecher als auch der anhänger aus rhodium und dazu darf ich einfach mal wikipedia zitieren:


> Rhodium ist ein chemisches Element mit dem Symbol Rh und der Ordnungszahl 45. Es ist ein silberweißes, hartes, unreaktives Übergangsmetall. Im Periodensystem zählt es zusammen mit Cobalt, Iridium und Meitnerium zur 9. Gruppe oder Cobaltgruppe. Rhodium besitzt große Ähnlichkeit zu anderen Platinmetallen wie Platin oder Palladium. Dies betrifft beispielsweise die für Edelmetalle charakteristische geringe Reaktivität und eine hohe katalytische Aktivität.
> 
> Rhodium wird daher, oft in Form von Legierungen, vorwiegend als Katalysator eingesetzt. Als wichtiger Bestandteil von Fahrzeugkatalysatoren wird es zur Reduktion von Stickoxiden eingesetzt. Auch in industriellen Prozessen zur Herstellung einiger chemischen Grundstoffe, wie dem Ostwald-Verfahren zur Salpetersäure-Produktion werden Rhodiumkatalysatoren genutzt. Da das Metall in der Natur sehr selten vorkommt und gleichzeitig eine breite Anwendung findet, zählt es zu den teuersten Metallen überhaupt.



von daher mag der preis alleine schon vom material gerechtfertigt sein...trotzdem braucht man sowas nicht


----------



## dognose (8. Dezember 2009)

Das beste an der Sache  ist immer noch dass blizz ned mal Schneeregen richtig schreiben kann...
Und dass obwohl Blizzard fast sowas wie Schneeregen heisst^^


----------



## Captn.Pwn (8. Dezember 2009)

ich finde das set ehrlich gesagt edel, ist halt wie eine gute kette die man im laden kauft und da sind 35 euro ein witz. hier gibts sogar noch eine stylische tasse dazu, weiß echt nicht was ihr habt.
warscheinlich seid ihr bloß neidisch weil ihr sie euch nicht leisten könnt.


----------



## nirvanager1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Antigonos schrieb:


> Es tut mir ja leid eure Träume an ein ökonomisches Utopia zu zerstören aber solange wir ein *kapitalistisches Wirtschaftssystem* haben (wovon ich kein Fan bin aber das ist belanglos) wird diese Welt nur durch Gewinne funktionieren.



Epic fail....Deutschland/Österreich hat kein Kapitalistisches Wirtschaftssytem....das haben die Amys
wir haben Soziale Marktwirtschaft meines wissens nach.


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (8. Dezember 2009)

"Es gab ja mal Systeme wo versucht wurde des zu ändern aber neeee da mussten se ja dann n Aufstand anzetteln und Mauern einreißen..."



omg du willst mir nich sagen, dass die DDR toll war oder ?!?! in der schule net aufgepasst was ?
*offtopicmodus offline*


ich find diese tasse/kanne überflüssig und ich weiß es zwingt mich keiner die zu kaufen.
kann mir jmd nen grund nennen wieso man die mit rhodium überziehen muss ? ^^
außer um den eindruck zu vermitteln, dass dadurch die qualität gesteigert wird ?


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (8. Dezember 2009)

Danke - Hab nun ein cooles kleines Geschenk für meinen Bruder.

Sieht auch hübsch aus.


----------



## Exicoo (8. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Moin, hab da eben was sehr interessantes im Blizzard Store gefunden.
> 
> http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=221003517
> 
> Ne Tasse und ein Schlüsselanhänger für 35 €, in meinen Augen schon sehr übertrieben für 2 Sachen die ansich keine 5 € wert sind O.o Gibt es wirklich leute die so wow fanatisch sind und diesen Müll kaufen? Oo



Blizzard weiß halt wie man Cash macht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss man ja nicht kaufen, aber es gibt welche die holen sich das auch.


----------



## zerostrike (8. Dezember 2009)

wenn man bedenkt das Rhodium letztes jahr noch 10 mal teurer war als gold ist der preis nebensache^^
na gut momentan is der preis so im keller das rhodium nur noch knapp 1,5 mal teurer is wie gold aber egal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naldina (8. Dezember 2009)

Patikura schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch nicht schlimm ...
> Es gibt auch nike schuhe die in Indien gefertigt werden und die sind keine 20€ wert dennoch stehen sie bei uns um 150€ im regal ?
> Warum darf das blizzard nicht ?
> Und der Anhänger ist aus Rhodium - zumindest Legiert was ihn mehr wert macht als silber - wie erwähnt !
> ...



die sind ungefähr 2 euro wert, davon 1,50 material der rest ist für die arbeiter


----------



## TheGui (8. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> sehr übertrieben für 2 Sachen die ansich keine *5 &#8364; wert sind*


Beweise?


----------



## Enyalios (8. Dezember 2009)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Soviel Naivität sieht man echt selten...
> 
> Bei Supermärkten gibt es Konkurrenz. Das sorgt dafür, dass die Preise fallen. Und letztend sorgt das dafür, dass in dem Laden, wo die Preise am Höchsten sind tatsächlich weniger gekauft wird. Das nennt man dann Marktwirtschaft.
> 
> ...



Es geht um Preise und deren Verhältnismäßigkeit - nicht um Marktwirtschaft.

Und es geht mir auch nicht darum ob ich es mir leisten kann weil ich nicht rumhartze und auch von Mami kein Taschengeld bekomme sondern selbst Geld verdiene.

Die Preise sind einfach fern der Realität.....wer es billig und angemessen findet kanns ja kaufen.


----------



## Maleas (8. Dezember 2009)

Limitierte Sammlerstücke. Das macht den Preis aus. Wer heute für einen Schlumpf aus einem Ü-Ei 200€ bezahlt, der wird seine eigenen Vorstellungen von Preis & Wert haben. Das gilt auch für die ebay Preise der TCG Lootkarten. Wer dort einige hundert Euro für einen Spektraltiger bezahlt, der wird hier ebenfalls seine Gründe und Vorstellungen haben.


----------



## Flana (8. Dezember 2009)

das ist heutzutage aber nix neues, gibt auch leute, die kaufen für teuer geld bandshirts und anderes merchandise wovon sie fan sind, von preisen für konzertkarten ganz zu schweigen... das scheint wohl grad so ne phase zu sein, und solange es leute gibt die so was kaufen wird es sich auch nicht ändern, also wozu aufregen...


----------



## wildrazor09 (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich werds mir kaufen


----------



## Lillyan (8. Dezember 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Die Preise sind einfach fern der Realität.....wer es billig und angemessen findet kanns ja kaufen.


Ich finde es weder billig, noch angemessen. Genau so wenig finde ich Nike-Turnschuhe billig oder angemessen, aber wer es sich kaufen will kann das gerne tun. Ich rege mich aber auch nicht über die Preise auf sondern kaufe mir die Schuhe, die mir gefallen und die ich mir leisten will. Wie man einen Fanatrikel-Schlüsselanhänger mit Lebensmitteln vergleichen kann weiß ich weiterhin nicht, dennoch gibt es auch bei den Lebensmitteln verschiedene Preisstufen, die sich vermeindlich durch die Qualität unterscheiden, meist aber doch eher der Markenname Grund für den hohen Preis ist. Auch da muss man sich entscheiden ob man nun zum Noname-Produkt greift oder ob man das doppelte zahlt nur um eine Dr. Oetker-Tiefkühlpizza zu essen. Mit persönlich schmeckt die Dr. Oetker-Pizza besser, also zahle ich auch gerne ein wenig mehr und wer eben gern einen WoW-Schlüsselanhänger will, der kauft sich den eben anstatt den nächstbesten Centartikel bei Nanu Nana an den Schlüssel zu hängen.
Wie schon oft gesagt: Das ganze gibt es schon lange und überall. Entweder man regt sich den ganzen Tag über alles auf oder man setzt seine Präferenzen und lebt danach.


----------



## Fizzi Bubalach (8. Dezember 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Dann kann ja jetzt mit gutem Gewissen jeder Supermarkt seine Preise um das Doppelte erhöhen...ist ja keiner gezwungen dort zu kaufen, nichts verwerfliches....
> 
> Und NEIN, Lebensmittel aus dem Supermarkt sind NICHT überlebenswichtig.
> 
> Verhältnismäßigkeit ? Nie gehört, achso..




Ich kann kaum mehr vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ein bescheidener Vergleich.
Wie schon auf Seite eins gesagt, rate mal warum sies nicht machen?
mhm? GENAU, weil es dann keiner mehr kauft und sie pleite gehen.
Hier kaufen es aber trotzdem genug und außerdem hängt Blizz/Activision nicht nur an diesem einen Faden.

Das ist, als ob dein besagter Supermarkt nun einfach anfängt mal Badewannen zu einem überhöhtem Preis zu verkaufen.
Falls sie keiner kauft... tja pech gehabt, aber der Laden geht net zu Grunde.
Wenn sie aber ihre Lebensmittel teurer verkaufen schon. Die Lebensmittel des Shops wären in diesem Vergleich die monatlichen Kosten für WoW, wenn Blizz die verdoppelt dann siehts auch mau aus nach nem Monat.

Sorry, wahrscheinlich wurd hierdrauf schon geantwortet, aber ich musst so lachen, ich konnt nicht anders als auch zu schreiben.


----------



## Kalle21 (8. Dezember 2009)

Wie kann man so ein Thema eröffnen!?
Es handelt sich um eine Limited Edition sprich begrenzte Anzahl mit eigener "Nummer" heißt mehr oder weniger Sammlerstück!
Der Preis könnte sogar noch höher sein wenn es nur 10 davon gäbe!

[entfernt, Netiquette]


----------



## Seydo (8. Dezember 2009)

Oh nein, eine firma bietet fan artikel an die man nicht kaufen muss.... die welt geht unter und wir werden alle ganz traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (8. Dezember 2009)

Naja,sie wissen halt das es Abnehmer gibt die genau das bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also im Endeffekt unsere Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfefi (8. Dezember 2009)

Hey,
sry nix für ungut aber schon mal im Kada gewesen und dort gesehen was so ne Isotherm-Tasse aus Edelstahl kostet?
Noch dazu mit einer, ich finde einer ziemlich coolen, Gravur! Und der Schlüßelanhänger sieht auch nicht übel aus und ist aus rhodium.
Ich finde das ist das Geld wert und mir persönlich gefällt es^^ Und es ist mir allemal lieber als noch mehr Pets oder ähnliches weil es einen Materielen Wert hat!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## CharlySteven (8. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ne Tasse und ein Schlüsselanhänger für 35 &#8364;, in meinen Augen schon sehr übertrieben für 2 Sachen die ansich keine 5 &#8364; wert sind O.o Gibt es wirklich leute die so wow fanatisch sind und diesen Müll kaufen? Oo


worüber regste dich auf? muste ja nich kaufen?...

den überteuerten buffed pc haben sicherlich auch leute gekauft XD


----------



## Nexilein (8. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich mir den Rhodiumkurs ($/Unze) anschaue, dann bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass der Schlüsselanhänger nicht aus massivem Rhodium besteht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Trotzdem finde ich es merkwürdig wieviele Öff Öffs hier unterwegs sind. Angebot & Nachfrage regeln den Preis seit Menschengedenken, und selbst Planwirtschaft und der Eiserne Vorhang konnten diesen Mechanismus nicht aushebeln...


----------



## Tranos (8. Dezember 2009)

Solange es einer kauft, ist der Preis gerechtfertigt!
Dies gilt absolut immer.
Außer wenn es Wucher ist!

Wenn es zu teuer ist, muss man es nicht kaufen.


----------



## Powerflower (8. Dezember 2009)

naja es ist niemand gezwungen sowas zu kaufen!
aber es soll leute geben die zuviel geld übrig haben oder sowas toll finden!
wenn ihnen dass gefällt sollen sie es haben
und nebenbei limitiiert und es ist weihnachtszeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da sind solche "keulen" normaler


----------



## Andoral1990 (8. Dezember 2009)

FROSTGRAM-TASSESCHWARZE ISOTHERM-TASSE (0,25l) AUS EDELSTAHL
FROSTGRAM-RUNENGRAVUR
VERSCHLIEßBARER DECKEL
ABMESSUNGEN: 7 X 7 X 15 CM

FROSTGRAM-SCHLÜSSELANHÄNGER
KING SIZE / ABMESSUNGEN: 8 X 5 CM
AUS RHODIUM GEFERTIGT, EINEM SELTENEN METALL, DAS SOGAR EINE HÖHERE QUALITÄT ALS SILBER BESITZT



die isotherm tassen sind schon so ziemlich teuer. der anhänger hat nen sehr hohen materiel wert + der name blizzard drauf rechtfertigt es zwar nicht ganz den preis aber so isses halt mit marken und sammelstücken... die sind selten so viel wert wie der material wert... andere leute ham 100 euro für ne ü-ei figur ausgeben die vom materielwert nich mal 10 cent wert war....


----------



## chattanooga choo choo (8. Dezember 2009)

es sit echt schon wieder lustig wie man sich über sowas aufregen kann. 
warum überzieht blizzard den anhänger wohl mir rhodium?
warum behängen sich milliarden menschen auf der welt mit gold und silberkettchen?
schonmal was von schmuck gehört?
warum kostet eine uhr 6000€ und eine andere digitale funkuhr nur 15€? zeigen beide doch nur die zeit an?
schonmal was davon gehört dass ne prada sonnenbrille nur ein paar € in der herstellung kostet?
und jetzt kommts... schon mal was von angebot und nachfrage gehört?
wenn keiner die 35€ bezahlen wollen würde, würde blizzard den preis senken müssen um mehr gewinn zu machen. na, anscheinend passts aber so. 
ich bin weder wirtschaftsmathematiker noch -theoretiker, aber ein preis wird nunmal festgelegt davon welchen leuten etwas wieviel wert ist.
..und 35€ ist ja nun mal ganz ehrlich auch kein verwerflicher preis für ein schmuckstück, du brauchst nur mal zum nächsten billigjuwelier gehen und dir nen einfachen edelstahlring ohne verzierungen angucken, da wirst du schon ähnliche summen sehen, und der edelstahlring steht in verarbeitung und materialwert noch um einiges schlechter da als dieser schlüsselanhänger.... aber wir drehen uns im kreis.


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Moin, hab da eben was sehr interessantes im Blizzard Store gefunden.
> 
> http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=221003517
> 
> Ne Tasse und ein Schlüsselanhänger für 35 €, in meinen Augen schon sehr übertrieben für 2 Sachen die ansich keine 5 € wert sind O.o Gibt es wirklich leute die so wow fanatisch sind und diesen Müll kaufen? Oo




Kaufs nicht.


----------



## RouV3n (9. Dezember 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Dann kann ja jetzt mit gutem Gewissen jeder Supermarkt seine Preise um das Doppelte erhöhen...ist ja keiner gezwungen dort zu kaufen, nichts verwerfliches....
> 
> Und NEIN, Lebensmittel aus dem Supermarkt sind NICHT überlebenswichtig.
> 
> Verhältnismäßigkeit ? Nie gehört, achso..



...und seine ganze Kundschaft an die Konkurrenz verlieren...


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Dezember 2009)

Alle die hier rummeckern sollten sich vielleicht mal die Aufpreislisten bei Audi, BMW usw. ansehen oder noch besser die Merchadising Kollektionen (S-Line, M-Power, AMG...)

Dann geht am besten noch auf irgendwelchen Veranstaltungen, wie Festivals, Sportereignisse oder was auch immer, zum Merchandisingstand.

Alle diese Sachen sind natürlich absoluter Schwachsinn und die Firmen dahinter drehen natürlich durch!


----------



## Vågor1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Schon aufgrund der verwendeten Materialien find ich den Preis durchaus angemessen und da das ganze noch im WoW Design kommt, auf jeden Fall nicht zu teuer.

Über die Verarbeitung kann ich hier natürlich nichts sagen, aber an sich ein angemessener Preis.


----------



## Zangor (9. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard ist nun mal ein Unternehmen und kein sozialer Verein. Als solches will es schliesslich auch Gewinn machen. 

Und ja ich bin mir sicher, dass es viele Leute gibt, welche sich das kaufen. Gibt ja auch welche die sich für 100 Euro die Rakete ersteigern. Und bei der Tasse hat man wenigstens was handfestes.

Beim Merchandising von Star Wars regt sich ja auch keiner auf, und davon gibts auch allen möglichen Schrott von...

Solange dort nichts verkauft wird, was nachhaltig die Balance im Spiel gefährdet ist es doch egal.


----------



## bjxx (9. Dezember 2009)

ich denke mal es liegt an dem RHODIUM  was einen hohen material wert hat bzw der thermo tasse


----------



## Norcaine (9. Dezember 2009)

Nun, ob man das kaufen möchte oder nicht, steht jedem frei... wilkommen in einem freien land mit einer freien marktwirtschaft..... 

die nachfrage schafft eben produkte, die die einen kaufen wollen und die anderen eben nicht.....

Nicht jeder der geld hat kauft sich automatisch einen porsche.... es gibt auch die, die sich nur einen audi oder sowas kaufen....

Nicht jeder der wow spielt, kauft automatisch auch jedes mercedicing (oder wie man das schreibt) - produkt..... aber, und das ist so sicher wie das amen in der kirche..... es gibt leute die das kaufen....

eines tages wird blizz sicher auch die möglichkeit geben, einen vollequipten charakter zu kaufen..... und auch dann wird es wieder leute geben die damit konform gehen und es kaufen und welche, die das eben nciht tun wollen und aber auch nicht gutheißen....

ich für meinen teil würde das hier gerne mit einem geschenk und einem selber ersparten gegenstand handhaben... nehmen wir.... ein fahrrad.... 
bekommt man ein fahrrad geschenkt, ist es nett tund toll..... erspart man sich das aber... hat es einen höhreren wert, ideell gesehen (und wieder hoffe ich, dieses wort richtig geschreiben zu haben)... aber ich schweife ab....

Btt: also... eine tasse und einen schlüsselanhänger zu kaufen.... das ist in meinen augen nichts flasches.... würde meine freundin auf die idee kommen, mit dieses zu weihnachten zu schenken, wäre ich da nicht 
wirklich unglücklich drüber..... weil ich nun mal eben eine menge zeit in wow verbringe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie auch immer.... es wird käufer für dieses produkt geben.... 

P.S. ich erinnere an die vielen "als schwachsinnig bezeichneten spieler" die sich den pandarenmönch geklauft haben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (9. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> ...
> Ne Tasse und ein Schlüsselanhänger für 35 €, in meinen Augen schon sehr übertrieben für 2 Sachen die ansich keine 5 € wert sind O.o Gibt es wirklich leute die so wow fanatisch sind und diesen Müll kaufen? Oo



1. Woher weißt du, das die Sachen nur 5 Eur wert sind? Wie in etlichen Antworten bereits geschrieben wurde, handelt es sich hier um eine Isotherm-Tasse sowie um einen aus Rhodium gefertigten Schlüsselanhänger. Die Herstellungskosten liegen mit Sicherheit weit über den von dir genannten 5 Eur. Ich halte den Preis für absolut angemessen.

2. Es handelt sich um eine limitierte Editionsbox... d.h. Sammler/Fans sind - wenn die Sachen ausverkauft sind - bestimmt auch bereit mehr zu zahlen. Sicherlich also eine gute Investition.

3. Warum sind die Artikel denn nun "Müll" wenn man einen gerechtfertigen Preis (siehe 1. und 2.) zahlt? Nur weil DU auf diese Teile keinen Wert legst, muss es doch nicht gleich "Müll" sein.

Es gibt viele Leute die für "Fanartikel" Unmengen an Euros ausgeben.... jeder wie er will und kann! Wenn man z.B. als Vergleich Fußball-Shirts heranzieht, so kann ich es persönlich auch nicht verstehen wie man für ein aus 100% Polyester gefertiges Shirt zwischen 50,- und 150,- Eur zahlen kann.... aber deswegen bezeichne ich die Sachen ja auch nicht als "Müll".
Jeder soll sein Hobby haben und sich kaufen was er will (bzw. sich leisten kann und mag)..... leben und leben lassen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (9. Dezember 2009)

bjxx schrieb:


> ich denke mal es liegt an dem RHODIUM  was einen hohen material wert hat bzw der thermo tasse



Aber Grips in der Birne hat einen höheren Wert!!! Birnchen leuchtet wenigstens (manchmal).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema : Niemand wird erdrosselt, damit er kauft.  Alles freier Wille! Oder Entscheidungskraft dafür/dagegen.


----------



## Pluto-X (9. Dezember 2009)

Finde das Angebot ganz ok. Wems zu teuer ist der solls halt net kaufen^^.
Gibt ja auch Menschen die ne Flasche Whiskey für 50,-€ , ne Stange Zigaretten für 42,-€ oder ne Armbanduhr für 150.000,- € kaufen.
So what ?


----------



## Cloze (9. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Lustig ist auch das die noch versuchen einen den Kalender von 2009 an zu drehen so richtig schön mit nen Reduziert Schild dran. Hatt der kalender irgendwas besonderes so das es sich lohnen würde den 2009 Kalender jetzt im Dezember 09 noch zu holen oder dient das nur dazu die ladenhüter an Fanatiker zu verkaufen?



Du kannst son Kalender auch als Postergallerie benutzen. Viele denken sich "Ui, schöne ausgedruckte Bilder für nen reduzierten Preis". Man kann ja die Monate wechschneiden...

Ich helfe gerne!


----------



## Wilderteufel (9. Dezember 2009)

RouV3n schrieb:


> ...und seine ganze Kundschaft an die Konkurrenz verlieren...



Dort steht ' jeder ' Supermarkt, schon zum 2. mal gelesen jetzt

@TE kannst dich ja drüber ärgern, aber es gibt immer mindestens 2 Meinungen..


----------



## Chillers (9. Dezember 2009)

Pluto-X schrieb:


> Finde das Angebot ganz ok. Wems zu teuer ist der solls halt net kaufen^^.
> Gibt ja auch Menschen die ne Flasche Whiskey für 50,-€ , ne Stange Zigaretten für 42,-€ oder ne Armbanduhr für 150.000,- € kaufen.
> So what ?



Guter Whiskey ist aber schon den Preis wert? Das weisst Du?

Den Rest (Zigs und Kettenbändchen mit Lebensterminatoranzeige) kannste vergessen. Preise sagen da nix über Lebensqualität aus.

Guter Whiskey allerdings...........hm.........


----------



## Cellien (9. Dezember 2009)

Naja, "Merchandising" halt. Wüsste gerne wie sich die Schlüsselanhänger zusammensetzt. Ob das nur ne Rhodiumlegierung ist oder was auch immer.
Aber hätte ich das Geld würde ich mir das hohlen. Nicht weil ich nen Blizz-Fanboy bin, sondern weil das einfach geil aussieht. Vorallem die Tasse (wozu die Tasse?^^ Ich trink keinen Kaffe und keinen Tee.. Egal wird Zeit für was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). 

Naja, wenn Blizzard ausserhalb noch die Bedürfnisse der Kunden befriedigen will soll Blizzard es doch machen. Und die Dinger muss ja eigentlich echt keiner kaufen. Bei ingame Items, wie Pets, finde ich das dann aber nicht mehr so egal. Das greift in die Spielmechanik letztendlich ein, und das ist es was mich stört, nicht das die Firma Blizzard genauso ne Geldgeile Firma ist wie alle anderen auch. (kann man Aktien von Blizz kaufen?)

Soweitsogut...


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (9. Dezember 2009)

moah, krasse dinge, hab mir eben 4stk bestellt, danke das du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast


----------



## Borgok (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir den Thread nicht ganz durchgelesen, möglicherweise wurde es schon genannt:

Ihr glaubt doch wohl selbst nicht dass dieser Schlüsselanhänger aus massivem *RHODIUM* angefertigt ist bei einem Preis von 35 Euro.

Wisst ihr überhaupt was *Rhodium* ist?? 
*RHODIUM* ist ein sehr wertvolles seltenes Edelmetall, das letzes Jahr noch etwa *ZEHNMAL SO WERTVOLL/TEUER WIE GOLD* war. Mittlerweile ist der Preis stark gesunken, beträgt aber immernoch ca. 2500 Dollar pro Feinunze (31,1g). Ein Gramm Rhodium ist also etwa 80,4 Dollar wert, ein Kilo etwa 80386 Dollar!!

Würde behauptet werden der Schlüsselanhänger sei aus purem Gold hergestellt würde sich wohl keiner über einen zu hohen Preis beschweren oder ihr würdet das mit dem Gold gar nicht glauben. Rhodium ist aber sogar noch wertvoller als Gold! 

Wäre der Schlüsselanhänger aus reinem Rhodium  wäre er mit 35 Euro ja wie geschenkt. Nie und Nimmer besteht er nur aus Rhodium. Entweder ist es eine Legierung in der ein klitzekleines bisschen Rhodium enthalten ist, oder er ist von außen mit einer gaaanz hauchdünnen Schicht Rhodium überzogen.


----------



## Skyliner23 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ist es nicht eignetlich vollkommen egal aus was der Anhänger oder die Tasse ist? Ich versteh die Aufregung irgendwie garnicht, ist ja nicht so das man sich so ne Tasse kaufen muss um seinen Account weiterhin benutzen zu können. Es soll Leute geben die ein RL haben und sich sowas trotzdem kaufen, allein schon als erinnerungsstück oder weil man einfach ein Fan der gesamten Story die ja nicht nur World of Warcraft sonder auch Warcraft und die dazugehörigen Bücher beinhaltet.  oder weil...oh man vielleicht braucht man ja ne TASSE um seinen kaffee nichtmehr mit dem Strohhalm aus der Kaffeemaschiene trinken zu müssen oder einfach als Gag jemandem zu schenken um ihn mit seinem Hobby aufzuziehen. 
Egal was Blizzard macht, es ist scheiße, im Buffed Shop kann man sich auch ne Tasse kaufen und über die regt sich keiner auf...ah ja ganz vergessen, die ist ja von Buffed und nicht von Blizzard.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (9. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Da niemand gezwungen wird es zu kaufen sehe ich nun wirklich nichts verwerfliches daran...



Das ist wahrscheinlich DAS Totschlagargument..."Es zwingt dich ja keiner dazu!"

Es ist aber wie schon bei der Diskussion zum Petshop das Heranführen der Kundschaft an ein erweitertes Angebot von Blizzard/Activision. Insofern geht es nicht darum, dass eine Tasse und ein Schlüsselanhänger für völlig überhöhte 35€ angeboten werden, sondern um etwas, was bereits mit dem Artbook zum Cinematic Intro von WotLK anfing. Indem man mit so einem Kleinkram anfängt, wird die Kundschaft darauf vorbereitet und irgendwann regt sich keiner mehr auf, wenn es wirklich einen ItemShop gibt. Und dann wirst du wieder mit "es zwingt euch ja keiner" kommen.
Auch das kleine Kernhund-Minipet ist nichts Anderes als ein versteckter Itemshop-Gegenstand...nur, wer den Authenticator hat, bekommt den Köter...und tadaaa...der Authenticator kostet Geld. Und es wird bestimmt einige gebven, die nur wegen diesem Köter diesen Authenticator kaufen, der ist ja soooo süüüüüüüß! Das zieht bei Frauen immer.

Im Grunde kann man "Es zwingt dich ja keiner" auf wirklich alles und jeden anwenden, aber bei näherer Betrachtung hat dieses Scheinargument die Halbwertszeit von heißer Luft.

Und wenn dich das stört..."es zwingt dich ja keiner, meinen Standpunkt zu lesen und/oder zu verstehen" Von buffed-Moderatoren erwartet man so etwas auch nicht ;-)


----------



## Malassus (9. Dezember 2009)

Patikura schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch nicht schlimm ...
> Es gibt auch nike schuhe die in Indien gefertigt werden und die sind keine 20€ wert dennoch stehen sie bei uns um 150€ im regal ?
> Warum darf das blizzard nicht ?
> Und der Anhänger ist aus Rhodium - zumindest Legiert was ihn mehr wert macht als silber - wie erwähnt !
> ...




So ist es, und meisst sind das dann die Leute die die Spiele von Blizz spielen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwie irrational das ganze, ich verstehe die Aufregung um sowas nicht!


----------



## Dárkshadów Jenkins (9. Dezember 2009)

Lol um das geht es ja 

die kaufen sich die spiele von blizz und dann auch noch aufregen weil sie was zu teuer machen

Und noch was einen richtigen wow zocker würde das egal sein und wenn er noch 100€ kosten würde würde er sich denn auch kaufen ;P


----------



## Borgok (9. Dezember 2009)

Skyliner23 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht eignetlich vollkommen egal aus was der Anhänger oder die Tasse ist?



Na es geht da ja um den Materialwert (also ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht).

Für einen Schlüsselanhänger aus massivem Rhodium ist er wegen des sehr hohen Wertes des Rhodiums viiiieeeel viiiieeel zu billig. Also, da Blizzard sicher nicht so dumm ist und hier wertvolles Edelmetall verschenkt, besteht er ganz ganz sicher nur zu einem kleinen Teil aus Rhodium. Das wollte ich vorher sagen.

Blizzard weiss schon wie man Geld macht. Der Materialwert liegt ganz sicher weit weit unter den 35 Euro. Blizzard will ja dabei was verdienen, dazu ist es noch wegen der limitierten Auflage ein Sammlerstück, was den Preis wieder erhöht. 

Und da die Preise bei Blizzard eigentlich sowieso immer maßlos überhöht sind (bei anderen Sachen wie Sportfanartikeln usw. ist es allerdings noch extremer...) ist es eben sicher dass der Materialwert/Herstellungswert weit unter den 35 Euro liegt.

Das bedeutet also: Es ist so gut wie kein Rhodium darin enthalten. Eben eine gaanz hauchdünne Schicht obendrauf oder ein minimaler Anteil in der Legierung.


----------



## DerNamenlose01 (9. Dezember 2009)

es gibt schlimmeres als für sowas geld auszugeben

auf irgendwelchen konzerten t-shirts für 30€ oder so zu kaufen find ich dümmer als so etwas, das hat doch wenigstens stil


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (9. Dezember 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich warte ja auf den Lvl 80 Full T10 mit S7 Char und 50k Handgold.
> 
> Das wird der Tag sein an dem Ich all meine Chars lösche
> 
> ...



 und Tschüß kannst ja Aion spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (9. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Moin, hab da eben was sehr interessantes im Blizzard Store gefunden.
> 
> http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=221003517
> 
> Ne Tasse und ein Schlüsselanhänger für 35 €, in meinen Augen schon sehr übertrieben für 2 Sachen die ansich keine 5 € wert sind O.o Gibt es wirklich leute die so wow fanatisch sind und diesen Müll kaufen? Oo



 Wenn das Imperium Blizzard dir gehören würde,dann würdest du es genauso machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. Dezember 2009)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Das ist wahrscheinlich DAS Totschlagargument..."Es zwingt dich ja keiner dazu!"
> 
> Es ist aber wie schon bei der Diskussion zum Petshop das Heranführen der Kundschaft an ein erweitertes Angebot von Blizzard/Activision. Insofern geht es nicht darum, dass eine Tasse und ein Schlüsselanhänger für völlig überhöhte 35€ angeboten werden, sondern um etwas, was bereits mit dem Artbook zum Cinematic Intro von WotLK anfing. Indem man mit so einem Kleinkram anfängt, wird die Kundschaft darauf vorbereitet und irgendwann regt sich keiner mehr auf, wenn es wirklich einen ItemShop gibt. Und dann wirst du wieder mit "es zwingt euch ja keiner" kommen.



Ich habe echt das Gefühl, dass hier einige Blizzards Konzept von World of Warcraft nicht verstanden haben.
Man bezahlt 13 Tacken im Monat. Das Ziel ist es, die Spieler so lange wie möglich bei der Stange zu halten.
Ein Itemshop wo man sich sein TIER-SET kauft würde im Endeffekt dazu beitragen, dass immer mehr Leute ihren Account kündigen - sie hätten dann ja ihr Ziel bereits erreicht wofür andere Wochen oder Monate bräuchten.
Ihr wisst warum ihr es spielt und eine Menge von euch würden mit WoW aufhören, sobald Blizz einen Gear-Shop einführt. Meint ihr eigentlich, dass Blizz sich das nicht denken kann?

Die Goodies, die man im Blizzshop kriegt sind eine weitere Einnahmequelle - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Annovella (9. Dezember 2009)

Ganz ehrlich? Alles schrott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zepyros (9. Dezember 2009)

Naja ... muss man ja nicht kaufen..
Die Tasse sieht eigentlich doch recht schick aus !


----------



## Alerius (9. Dezember 2009)

Für ein Merchandise Artikel ist das sogar noch recht günstig, man erhält eine hübsche Isothermtasse und einen netten Anhänger.

Wer nicht haben will brauchts sich nicht kaufen, und fertig.


Ich finde es aber ganz gut das Blizzard durch WoW Merchandise Geld reinbekommt, das hält wiederum nämlich auch unser geliebtes Spiel am leben


----------



## Galain (9. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Genau, der Murloc Marine für 40 EUR war viel besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Falsch. Der Stream von der BlizzCon kostete 39€. Das Pet war nur ein Nebeneffekt. Wer den Stream nur wegen dem Pet is abonniert hat ist in dem Fall suboptimal vorgegangen, finde ich. Mir kam das dieses Jahr sehr gelegen, da ich privat bedingt nicht nach Kalifornien konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber damit kannste schlecht behaupten, dass das Pet soviel gekostet hat.

Andernfalls haben die Vorposter ja schon was zu de 'Tasse' und dem 'Schlüsselanhänger' gesagt. Die buffed.de Tasse kostet auch 15€ und keiner beschwert sich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (9. Dezember 2009)

Viel trauriger ist, das es Typen gibt die sich so'n scheiss auch noch kaufen.


----------



## mastergamer (9. Dezember 2009)

Yeah, gleich mal Schlüsselanhänger + Tasse bestellen.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

ich möchte wirklcih weinen wenn ich so manche antwort hier lese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo aufwachen. Blizz ist eine Firma die gegründet wurde um Geld zu verdienen, nicht um ein paar Nerds das spielen zu ermöglichen.
Grüsse


----------



## Gnorfal (9. Dezember 2009)

> Ich warte ja auf den Lvl 80 Full T10 mit S7 Char und 50k Handgold.
> 
> Das wird der Tag sein an dem Ich all meine Chars lösche blub.gif


und das wird bald sein!
Wurde aber schon prophezeit, als die Pets in den Store kamen und die ganzen wannabe´s schrien:"Is doch latte, wer nich kaufen will kauft net..."


----------



## caschd (9. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich musste ich lächeln, als ich die Beiträge hier durchgelesen habe.
Über was sich Menschen aufregen, *Kopfschüttel.

Grundsätzliches zum Thema Marktwirtschaft
Da der geneigte WOW Spieler nicht umherkommt, das AH im Spiel zu benutzen, sollte ihm es ein Begriff sein, das Angebot und Nachfrage die Wertigkeit eines kaufbaren Gegenstandes bestimmen. Einflüsse hierauf können sowohl der Seltenheitswert, Sammlerwert als auch die Beschaffenheit oder aber auch die Produktionskosten haben. Kalkulationen hieraus bestimmen jeweils einen Preis, wobei hier auch noch eine Gewinnmarge mit eingerechnet ist. Nichts desto trotz, keine Käufer = kein Markt, sinkende Preise oder Ladenhüter und damit Verlustgeschäft. Markt vorhanden = somit Preis gerechtfertigt.

und mal abgesehen davon, wer 10 Euro für ein Pixel zahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der ist auch bereit 35 Euro für was anderes zu Zahlen.

so lasst Blizz ihr Geschäft, und Jedem anderen das Seine.

lg

Caschd


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Dezember 2009)

Cool, werde mir die Sachen gleich mal kaufen, am besten doppelt, denn in 1-2 Jahren werden manche dafür 
das Dreifache bei Ebay bezahlen. 
Drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass der Rhodium Preis noch mehr steigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4NTE (9. Dezember 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Dann kann ja jetzt mit gutem Gewissen jeder Supermarkt seine Preise um das Doppelte erhöhen...ist ja keiner gezwungen dort zu kaufen, nichts verwerfliches....
> 
> Und NEIN, Lebensmittel aus dem Supermarkt sind NICHT überlebenswichtig.
> 
> Verhältnismäßigkeit ? Nie gehört, achso..



mal kurz überlegen was wäre wenn (WENN!) es nicht zigtausende supermärkte geben würde sondern klipp und klar nur einen einzigen(1)...
dann ist dieses argument doch richtig in meinen augen nach. 

wer son kram braucht solls kaufen juckt mich nicht.


----------



## Raaandy (9. Dezember 2009)

@ TE 

es gibt tatsächlich so "verrückte" ^^ aber Wert ist es das tatsächlich nicht.


----------



## Manitu2007 (9. Dezember 2009)

was habt ihr alle?

Ich find die Tasse Stylisch und der Anhänger naja kein must have aber immerhin 

und zusammen 35 euro naja etwas übertrieben aber in der beschreibung steht ja dass der anhänger aus einem Material besteht was wertvoller als Silber ist. Ob das stimmt sei mal dahingestellt

Andere Kaufen sich Tokio Hotel Adventskalender für 5 Euro oder irgend einen anderen Fan Artikel und der Preis spielt für die leute keine Rolle als kann es euch doch egal sein.

mfg


----------



## Raaandy (9. Dezember 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Andere Kaufen sich Tokio Hotel Adventskalender für 5 Euro oder irgend einen anderen Fan Artikel und der Preis spielt für die leute keine Rolle als kann es euch doch egal sein.



das is es ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn jemand das will kauft er sich es auch für 20 Euro mehr. das weiß blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (9. Dezember 2009)

D4NTE schrieb:


> mal kurz überlegen was wäre wenn (WENN!) es nicht zigtausende supermärkte geben würde sondern klipp und klar nur einen einzigen(1)...
> dann ist dieses argument doch richtig in meinen augen nach.
> 
> wer son kram braucht solls kaufen juckt mich nicht.



Hmm, das Wort "JEDER" sollte eigentlich alle zigtausende Supermärkte miteingeschlossen haben.....

Davon abgesehen war das ja nur ein Beispiel, Hätte auch das Benzin an der Tankstelle nehmen können - ebenso NICHT überlebenswichtig.

Achja, wer meint das die Preise ja gerechtfertigt sind weil Rhodium ja so ein wertvolles Material ist der kauft vermutlich auch HIER ein, da gibts auch immer ganz wertvolle Sachen zu günstigen Preisen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klirk (9. Dezember 2009)

Leute bitte bitte überlegt doch nur ein mal irgend etwas vor dem Posten

Wilkommen in der westlichen Welt wo (zum Glück) der Kapitalismus herrscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedes Unternehmen will Geld verdienen. (schon nur um eure zukünftigen mmos zu produzieren ) aber Hauptsache einfach immer an irgendwas rumnörgeln.

ES IST NIEMAND GEZWUNGEN DAS ZEUG ZU KAUFEN !!!!!

@TE
Such dir lieber ne Arbeit, räum deine Wohnung auf oder bilde dich weiter. Is besser als hier so ein Müll zu schreiben den niemand interessiert.
(man macht auch keinen threat auf weil es bei yamba n neuen Klingelton gibt )


----------



## GeratGonzo (9. Dezember 2009)

BAM!
Gerade gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (9. Dezember 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> BAM!
> Gerade gekauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blizzard ihr seid mein großes Vorbild, bitte bildet mich aus, ich will auch Leute so gut verarschen können. 
Damit Geld schaufeln, und noch mehr veräppeln ^^


----------



## sympathisant (9. Dezember 2009)

in ner funktionierenden makrtwirtschaft ist ein gegenstand genau das wert, was die leute dafür bereit sind zu zahlen.

wenn es also genug leute gibt, die das geld hinlegen, ist das zeug es auch wert. also kein grund sich hier aufzuregen.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (9. Dezember 2009)

also anstatt mich aufzuregen sag ich nur eins:

Etwas ist nur soviel wert, wie jemand bereit ist dafür zu zahlen!


----------



## Sarazene69 (9. Dezember 2009)

Stellt Euch mal vor es gibt Millionen Menschen die sich ein Spiel kaufen.
Um dieses Spiel aber überhaupt spielen zu können müssen diese Menschen noch jeden Monat Geld bezahlen, an den Herausgeber des Spieles.... und DANN regen sich einige DIESER Menschen auf, das der Herausgeber des Spieles noch Merchandisingartikel anbietet um noch ein bisschen mehr Gewinn zu erzielen.

Omg, ist das aber verwerflich.

Um mit den Worten meines Vorredners abzuschließen: "Willkommen in der westlichen Welt....."

In diesem Sinne
MfG

P.S.: Wer Ironie oder gar Sarkasmus gefunden hat, darfs behalten.


----------



## Natar (9. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> in ner funktionierenden makrtwirtschaft ist ein gegenstand genau das wert, was die leute dafür bereit sind zu zahlen.
> 
> wenn es also genug leute gibt, die das geld hinlegen, ist das zeug es auch wert. also kein grund sich hier aufzuregen.



stimmt
werde bei der nächsten grippewelle auch ein monopolheilmittel entwerfen und hehehe, der preis wird ein gaudi sein
wem sein leben was wert ist wird diese paar riesen schon hinlegen
die anderen, tjo selber schuld

btw man könnte es auch kinderabzocke/freakabzocke/suchtiabzocke bezeichnen



> Hallo aufwachen. Blizz ist eine Firma die gegründet wurde um Geld zu verdienen, nicht um ein paar Nerds das spielen zu ermöglichen.
> Grüsse






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vivalamuerte (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss nicht warum Ihr euch alle hier so aufregt?!!

Der eine ring bei Buffed 24,95
Die Buffed Kaffeetasse  14,90
macht zusammen?          39,80




Wer es kaufen will solls doch tun...gibt doch keinem das recht blizzard für blöd zu erklären nur weil sie Profit machen wollen.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> stimmt
> werde bei der nächsten grippewelle auch ein monopolheilmittel entwerfen und hehehe, der preis wird ein gaudi sein
> wem sein leben was wert ist wird diese paar riesen schon hinlegen
> die anderen, tjo selber schuld
> ...



rate mal was wir alle machen wenns um impfstoffe geht. wir bezahlen sie. die meisten über ihre versicherung.

also entwerf mal dein heilmittel.


----------



## Daykor (9. Dezember 2009)

Also ich verstehe nicht, warum die leute sich hier aufregen.

Es ist doch einfachstest wirtschaftliches Grundwissen, dass Blizzard solche Preise nur macht, weil es genug blöde gibt die den Müll kaufen. Würde jeder die Finger von lassen, würden sie entweder den Preis senken oder Artikel ganz aus dem Programm entfernen.

Und ganz ehrlich das würde der jeder hier auch der TE genauso machen, wenn dir die Leute für umgebogene Büroklammern 10 Euro zahlen, dann würdest du die denen für 10 Euro verkaufen und nicht sagen, neenee das ist zu teuer ich geb sie euch für 1 Euro

Wenn ihr euch aufregen wollt regt euch über die auf die den Kack kaufen und Blizz sowas erst ermöglichen, aber andererseits  ist das nicht eure Sache was Leute mit ihrem Geld machen, also einfach ignorieren tut doch keinem Weh.

Lieber mal über die Strompreiserhöhung aufregen, da hat man nicht die Wahl kaufen oder nicht^^


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (9. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute, ich weiss gar nicht, was ihr euch so über den Preis aufregt.
Habe gerade meine Mails abgerufen und den Newsletter vom TS-Anbieter 4Players gelesen. Wer den auch hat, kann ja mal reinschauen.
Da gab es auch Werbung für Merchandise-Artikel. U.a. ein megahässlicher Plüschhase und der soll ca. 29€ kosten.
Im direkten Vergleich sind die 35€ für die Edelstahltasse und den Schlüsselanhänger ein echtes Schnäppchen.

Also bevor alle immer nur auf die bösen Leute von Blizzard schimpfen, mal einen kleinen Blick über den Tellerrand hinaus werfen. Es gibt noch viele andere Unternehmen, die mit ihren Produkten den Markt abgrasen und dicke Kohle damit machen wollen. 

Es gibt immer noch einen Unterschied, ob ich Grundnahrungsmittel plötzlich für den doppelten Preis anbiete oder den "Chateau Baron de was auch immer " Rotwein für 50€ die Flasche. Das eine ist für das Überleben wichtig, das andere ist Schnickschnack. Wenn sich Leute finden, die Geld dafür ausgeben, bitte. Jeder so wie er meint. Es wird niemand gezwungen, den Kaffeebecher von Blizz oder das oben genannte Plüschtier zu kaufen.


----------



## Antigonos (9. Dezember 2009)

CookiesDisteltee schrieb:


> omg du willst mir nich sagen, dass die DDR toll war oder ?!?! in der schule net aufgepasst was ?


Schule? OMFG *lacht* Du ich bin wohl etwas älter als Du so scheint es und ich habs Live erlebt die Lügen des Geschichtsunterrichts kenne ich im Vergleich aber auch.
ABER ich rede nicht speziell über die DDR sondern über alle Staaten die versuchten in einem nicht kapitalistischen System klar zu kommen und die dann von innen oder aussen zerstört wurden... Blizz ist nun mal kapitalistisch und will in Folge Gewinn machen...OK das haben die Menschen (wir also) so gewollt, bestellt nun wird es auch so gegessen und nich plötzlich rumgeweint.

mfG


----------



## Bebbo (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann die Diskussion immer noch nich ganz nachvollziehen....ist doch völlig absurd sich Kopfschmerzen zu bereiten ob nun blizz einen Shop hat in dem es Dinge die die welt nich braucht verkauft oder nicht...
Ich kenne weder den Style der Tasse noch die des Anhängers und es ist mir auch völlig egal zu welchem Preis die im Shop angeboten werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Achja Lebensmittel vom Discounter zu kaufen heißt nicht zwangsläufig das die Ware qualtitativ schlechter ist als "Marken" Ware... häufig ist es ja auch so das die Produkte vom selben Band laufen sie unterscheiden sich nur in Verpackung .....

Nebenbei kleine Inder "klöppeln" mehr als nur fussbälle und Schuhe...letztens musste ich ja mit schrecken feststellen, Kugelschreiber, Plüschtiere, ja sogar Christbaum Kugeln werden von zarten Kinderhänden hergstellt .....


----------



## Ungodly (9. Dezember 2009)

Wie man sich derart über solche Lapalien aufregen kann. 

Blizzard/Activision ist erster Linie ein Unternehmen wie jedes andere und daher auch an seiner Gewinnoptimierung interessiert. Manchmal denke ich IHr müsst euch aufregen, weil Ihr alle sonst nix mehr zu tun habt... RL???... Regt Ihr euch auch über andere Marketingstrategien so derart auf? Man muss das alles mal von einem anderen Standpunkt betrachten und schon wird alles gut...


In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Antigonos (9. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> stimmt
> werde bei der nächsten grippewelle auch ein monopolheilmittel entwerfen und hehehe, der preis wird ein gaudi sein wem sein leben was wert ist wird diese paar riesen schon hinlegen
> die anderen, tjo selber schuld


Ja das ist doch mal ein Vergleich. Sinnloser Plunder den keiner braucht mit einem Medikament was vielleicht überlebenswichtig is...ich sage mal GLANZLEISTUNG
*Offtopic:ABER es wird genauso gemacht^^ Es gibt Medikamente die die Auswirkung des HIV Virus mildern und Schwangerschaftsansteckung (Ansteckung des Fötus im Mutterleib) verhindern. Diese Medikamente gibts in den Reichen Industrienationen wärend in Afrika und Indien zB die Menschen verrecken weil die Medikamente zu teuer sind.*


Natar schrieb:


> btw man könnte es auch *kinderabzocke*/freakabzocke/*suchtiabzocke* bezeichnen


Freaks ok sind erwachsene selbstverantwortliche...blahblah Aber wenn Du von Kinder- / Suchtiabzocke redest unterstellste etwas verbotenes (Kinderabzocke) bzw ein Suchtpotential damit kannste wiederrum nich davon reden die Preise sind zu hoch sondern musst die Legalität des Spiels an sich in Frage stellen und des is dann n anderer Beitrag.

mfG


----------



## Konai (9. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Gefahrstoffkennzeichnung *[4]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Leicht-
entzündlich

Also vorsicht bei denen die was das Teil an der Hose tragen !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG


----------



## Svenaldo (9. Dezember 2009)

es ist euch aba schon aufgefallen das die tasse aus edelstahl ist und der schlüsselanhänger aus rhodium...?
und noch sämtlichen schnickschnack..>.<

btw: wer's übertrieben findet, einfach nicht kaufen oder nen beschwerdebrief an den blizz-shop schicken, damit die auch ma wat zu lachen ham...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (9. Dezember 2009)

Wieso zur Hölle sollten sie es billiger verkaufen ?

Es gibt genügen Leute die solchen Krams kaufen würden auch, wenn es doppelt so viel kosten würde.


----------



## Natar (9. Dezember 2009)

jaja verbessere die welt ein anderes mal
der te oder wer auch immer sagte, er finde es unnötig und übertrieben
und eure argumente von wegen kapitalismus qq zieht auch nicht wirklich


----------



## Tazmal (9. Dezember 2009)

Warum regt ihr euch alle so künstlich auf?

Blizzard hat eine suchtcommunity aufgebaut und ist darauf auch noch stolz, die leute kaufen denen sprichwörtlich alles unterm arsch weg, schau dir mal den shop an, massenhaft zeug ausverkauft.

Die wissen schon wie sie es zu machen haben und warum sie nicht in deutschland ihren sitz haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> und eure argumente von wegen kapitalismus qq zieht auch nicht wirklich



nicht? bisher konnte niemand was dagegen sagen ausser rumzuheulen, dass blizz n rad ab hat und die dinger zu teuer sind.


----------



## Starfros (9. Dezember 2009)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> Das verwerfliche daran ist die Tatsache das Blizz wirklich davon ausgeht das jemand für so nen Müll so viel Kohle hinblättert.................................und das niemand dazu gezwungen wird es zu kaufen, ändert auch nichts daran. Sowas ist einfach nur übel.



jo klar .

siehe hier ,Kaufpreis 420 Euro

LEGO Star Wars Todesstern



das ist Übertrieben für ein paar Steinchen und bisschen Kabel wo eine Batterie dran hängt. Als kleiner Hosenscheisser hab ich gern damit gespielt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lpax (9. Dezember 2009)

Wiso immer diese themen Badblizz will geld verdienen?
Jede firma will den max. gewinn rausholen.
Wiso also blizz nicht?

Ich kann nicht sagen ob die preise für Schlüsselanhänger oder tassen zu teuer sind.
Ich fertige und verkaufe diese artikel nicht somit hält sich mein wissen darüber in grenzen.
Somit stelle ich da mal keine behauptungen mit halbwissen auf.


Wie immer...kaufen ist kein muss.


----------



## raunz (9. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Moin, hab da eben was sehr interessantes im Blizzard Store gefunden.
> 
> http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=221003517
> 
> Ne Tasse und ein Schlüsselanhänger für 35 €, in meinen Augen schon sehr übertrieben für 2 Sachen die ansich keine 5 € wert sind O.o Gibt es wirklich leute die so wow fanatisch sind und diesen Müll kaufen? Oo



also wers will solls kaufen, wer es ned will lässt es einfach, merchandising-produkte sind eben ein Thema für sich, die einen lieben sie die anderen haßen sie, so is das leben.
ich geb als beispiel für so zeug keinen müden Cent aus, aber wem sowas gefällt, btte greift zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
Raunz


----------



## Dysan (9. Dezember 2009)

Naja, die Frage ist schon Müll, wenn man sich selbst Kafka nennt. Schon mal "Der Prozess" gelesen ? Das hat nämlich Kafka geschrieben...


----------



## Rolandos (9. Dezember 2009)

Ausverkauft, naja, Suchtis ebend. Süchtig auf Rauchen, auf Kaffee und auf  WoW. 
Ist doch geil seinen Kaffee/Tee aus einer WoW Tasse zu trinken, oder sich eine Kippe anzuzünden, mit einem WoW Feuerzeug , kommt auch noch, während man lässig mit dem Gesicht über die Tastatur rollt, und Anub zum 1000sensten male zerfetzt. Das hebt die Achtung seiner/ihrer Freunde, die immer zu schauen beim Zocken.   
Als nächstes gibt es WoW Zigaretten, tiefgekühlte WoW Burger, eisgekühltes WoW Bier, WoW Tastatur ach die gibts ja schon und dann den WoW Klohstuhl, damit man beim Raiden nicht immer diesen lästigen Gang zum WC machen muß, nach einigen Flaschen WoW Bier.
Aber zum Glück braucht das nicht jeder.


----------



## Domiel (9. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Da niemand gezwungen wird es zu kaufen sehe ich nun wirklich nichts verwerfliches daran...



der nichtbestehende kaufzwang ist keine ausrede für ein überteuertes angebot.. man man


----------



## Bebbo (9. Dezember 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Ausverkauft, naja, Suchtis ebend. Süchtig auf Rauchen, auf Kaffee und auf  WoW.
> Ist doch geil seinen Kaffee/Tee aus einer WoW Tasse zu trinken, oder sich eine Kippe anzuzünden, mit einem WoW Feuerzeug , kommt auch noch, während man lässig mit dem Gesicht über die Tastatur rollt, und Anub zum 1000sensten male zerfetzt. Das hebt die Achtung seiner/ihrer Freunde, die immer zu schauen beim Zocken.
> Als nächstes gibt es WoW Zigaretten, tiefgekühlte WoW Burger, eisgekühltes WoW Bier, WoW Tastatur ach die gibts ja schon und dann den WoW Klohstuhl, damit man beim Raiden nicht immer diesen lästigen Gang zum WC machen muß, nach einigen Flaschen WoW Bier.
> Aber zum Glück braucht das nicht jeder.





WoW Energy Drinks gibt es schon siehe das Getränk von Moutain Dew...hier hat man sogar die wahl zwischen dem roten Horde Drink und dem blauen Allianz Drink


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube der Knackpunkt an der Geschichte ist einfach das das Teil weder vom Material noch durch den Aufwand einen Wert von 35 € reicht und deshalb stimme ich de TE zu.
Ich bin Kauffrau und auch wenn ich it dem Handel meine Brötchen verdiene würde ich im Leben nicht auf die Idee kommen meinen Kunden einen Becher für 35 € zu präsentieren, das ist schlicht weg Geldmacherei und hat mit dem normalen Angebot nichts mehr zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (9. Dezember 2009)

Domiel schrieb:


> der nichtbestehende kaufzwang ist keine ausrede für ein überteuertes angebot.. man man



Und woran machst du fest, dass es überteuert ist?

edit: Rhodium: "Da das Metall in der Natur sehr selten vorkommt und gleichzeitig eine breite Anwendung findet, zählt es zu den teuersten Metallen überhaupt."
Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## Bebbo (9. Dezember 2009)

Dysan schrieb:


> Naja, die Frage ist schon Müll, wenn man sich selbst Kafka nennt. Schon mal "Der Prozess" gelesen ? Das hat nämlich Kafka geschrieben...



Braucht da wer intellektuelle Zuneigung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (9. Dezember 2009)

Was kosten nochmal diese T-Shirts von Bands auf Konzerten? Auch schweineteuer, aber da ist das ja normal.
Blizzard ist natürlich wieder geldgierig und was weiß ich. Also manche Leute haben echt Probleme...


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (9. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und woran machst du fest, dass es überteuert ist?



An den Produktionskosten, für den Preis könnte man sich ne 5 Liter Thermoflasche it Grafur kaufen.. ebbenfals aus Edelstahl


----------



## -Baru- (9. Dezember 2009)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> An den Produktionskosten, für den Preis könnte man sich ne 5 Liter Thermoflasche it Grafur kaufen.. ebbenfals aus Edelstahl



Und der Anhänger?


----------



## Akium (9. Dezember 2009)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> Das verwerfliche daran ist die Tatsache das Blizz wirklich davon ausgeht das jemand für so nen Müll so viel Kohle hinblättert.................................und das niemand dazu gezwungen wird es zu kaufen, ändert auch nichts daran. Sowas ist einfach nur übel.



lol...  Sind hier die moralisch legitimierten Preiswächter/Sittenwächter unterwegs ? 

Verwerflich ist, sich selbst dazu berufen zu fühlen, anderen "verwerfliches" vorzuwerfen, wo nichts verwerfliches zu finden ist. 


Diktatur der Gutmenschen.


----------



## Domiel (9. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und woran machst du fest, dass es überteuert ist?
> 
> edit: Rhodium: "Da das Metall in der Natur sehr selten vorkommt und gleichzeitig eine breite Anwendung findet, zählt es zu den teuersten Metallen überhaupt."
> Quelle: Wikipedia



wenn du glaubst das du für 35 euro ein stück seltenes metall erwirbst, dann kannst du es auch kaufen, denn dann entsprichst du der anvisierten zielgruppe.


----------



## Bebbo (9. Dezember 2009)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> An den Produktionskosten, für den Preis könnte man sich ne 5 Liter Thermoflasche it Grafur kaufen.. ebbenfals aus Edelstahl



Und hier kommen wir wieder zum Thema Kinderarbeit... Die Sachen werden ganz sicher nicht von teuer bezahlten hochqualifizierten Personal hergestellt, ich vermute wohl eher irgendwo in Asien oder Osteuropa
von "50 Cent Personal" hergestellt..

so far


----------



## -Baru- (9. Dezember 2009)

Domiel schrieb:


> wenn du glaubst das du für 35 euro ein stück seltenes metall erwirbst, dann kannst du es auch kaufen, denn dann entsprichst du der anvisierten zielgruppe.



Tja, wenn da steht, dass der Anhänger aus dem Material besteht, dann wird das schon so sein. Du hast meine Frage aber nicht beantwortet.

Soviel zum Thema Wert des Metalls:
http://www.handelsblatt.com/finanzen/rohst...eithoch;1393153


----------



## Domiel (9. Dezember 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> lol...  Sind hier die moralisch legitimierten Preiswächter/Sittenwächter unterwegs ?
> 
> Verwerflich ist, sich selbst dazu berufen zu fühlen, anderen "verwerfliches" vorzuwerfen, wo nichts verwerfliches zu finden ist.
> 
> ...



wenn keiner aufbegehrt und alle alles ertragen, dann sind wir verloren!


----------



## -Baru- (9. Dezember 2009)

Domiel schrieb:


> wenn keiner aufbegehrt und alle alles ertragen, dann sind wir verloren!



schön pauschalisiert.


----------



## Elishebat (9. Dezember 2009)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> An den Produktionskosten, für den Preis könnte man sich ne 5 Liter Thermoflasche it Grafur kaufen.. ebbenfals aus Edelstahl


Klar könnte man das. Trotzdem geht dieses Argument am Thema vorbei. Der WOW-Thermobecher wird ja nicht als Gebrauchsobjekt verkauft sondern als Sammlerobjekt. Klar, wenn ich den WOW-Thermobecher als Alltagsgegenstand kaufen will, ist er zu teuer. Da gibt es billigere Becher. Aber das ist ja nicht der Maßstab. 

LG, Eli


----------



## Uratak (9. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ihr das nächste mal Gammel Fleisch auf dem Tisch habt, dann fragt Euch mal wohin das Dauergejammer mit "... zu teuer" führt.

Abgesehen davon, ist das Teil wie Süssigkeiten im Supermarkt an der Kasse. Wir haben bald Weihnachten und die geistige Reife einiger Spieler etc. ist uns ja bekannt - sie sind wie 5 jährige Kinder. Und was mache 5 jährige Kinder im Supermarkt an der Kasse? Na also!


----------



## Bebbo (9. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Tja, wenn da steht, dass der Anhänger aus dem Material besteht, dann wird das schon so sein. Du hast meine Frage aber nicht beantwortet.
> 
> Soviel zum Thema Wert des Metalls:
> http://www.handelsblatt.com/finanzen/rohst...eithoch;1393153



Die Frage ist doch hier, bringt mir der Erwerb dieses Edelmetalls einen Mehrwert oder nicht?

Ich glaube kaum.... nen Kaffee kann ich genüsslich auch aus meiner "I Love U" Tasse für 1,50 EUR trinken meine Schlüssel bequem an einem der vielen Werbeschlüsselanhänger tragen


----------



## Bebbo (9. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Tja, wenn da steht, dass der Anhänger aus dem Material besteht, dann wird das schon so sein. Du hast meine Frage aber nicht beantwortet.
> 
> Soviel zum Thema Wert des Metalls:
> http://www.handelsblatt.com/finanzen/rohst...eithoch;1393153



Die Frage ist doch hier, bringt mir der Erwerb dieses Edelmetalls einen Mehrwert oder nicht?

Ich glaube kaum.... nen Kaffee kann ich genüsslich auch aus meiner "I Love U" Tasse für 1,50 EUR trinken meine Schlüssel bequem an einem der vielen Werbeschlüsselanhänger tragen


----------



## -Baru- (9. Dezember 2009)

Bebbo schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch hier, bringt mir der Erwerb dieses Edelmetalls einen Mehrwert oder nicht?
> 
> Ich glaube kaum.... nen Kaffee kann ich genüsslich auch aus meiner "I Love U" Tasse für 1,50 EUR trinken meine Schlüssel bequem an einem der vielen Werbeschlüsselanhänger tragen



Und wie willst du den Mehrwert berechnen? Der kann für jeden Menschen unterschiedlich sein. Für den einen(wie Dich) ist es herausgeschmissenes Geld, für den anderen eine tolle Sammler-Tasse mit Anhänger.

edit sagt, dass du deinen Kaffe auch gleich aus der Kanne trinken kannst und so 1,50Euro sparst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Dezember 2009)

"Die Frage ist doch hier, bringt mir der Erwerb dieses Edelmetalls einen Mehrwert oder nicht?"

Lass das mal nen Goldschmied hören. Eigentlich muss niemand Ketten oder Ringe tragen. Ne Strippe um den Hals mit nem selbstgebastelten Anhänger oder der 0,50 Euro-Ring aus dem Kaugummiautomaten tut es auch.

Man kann nicht alles auf den Materialpreis runterbrechen. Es gibt ideelle Werte die man eben auch bezahlt.

Aber ich denke das war ironisch von dir gemeint oder?


----------



## SmokyKami (9. Dezember 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Dann kann ja jetzt mit gutem Gewissen jeder Supermarkt seine Preise um das Doppelte erhöhen...ist ja keiner gezwungen dort zu kaufen, nichts verwerfliches....
> 
> Und NEIN, Lebensmittel aus dem Supermarkt sind NICHT überlebenswichtig.
> 
> Verhältnismäßigkeit ? Nie gehört, achso..



Ein bisschen Dumm bist du schon oder?
Warum sollte Blizzard etwas für 5€ zum Fenster rauswerfen wenn sie gewinn machen wollen. Versteht du überhaupt irgendwas von freier Marktwirtschaft junge? Dich möcht ich mal sehen wenn du ne firma aufmachst ob du es anders machen würdest.

Ich frage mich echt warum ihr über etwas rumheult das ihr euch nicht kaufen müsst, oder seid ihr solche Fanboys das ihr alles kauft und rumheult weils so teuer ist? Entschuldige aber in meinen Augen sind alle leute die über sowas meckern nur dumme kleine Kinder die noch nie selbst geld verdient haben.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

Bebbo schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch hier, bringt mir der Erwerb dieses Edelmetalls einen Mehrwert oder nicht?
> 
> Ich glaube kaum.... nen Kaffee kann ich genüsslich auch aus meiner "I Love U" Tasse für 1,50 EUR trinken meine Schlüssel bequem an einem der vielen Werbeschlüsselanhänger tragen


lol deiner frau gibste nen kupferdraht wickelstn ihr umen finger und sagst so schatz das ist unser hochzeitsring^^


----------



## Uratak (9. Dezember 2009)

SmokyKami schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Dumm bist du schon oder?
> Warum sollte Blizzard etwas für 5€ zum Fenster rauswerfen wenn sie gewinn machen wollen. Versteht du überhaupt irgendwas von freier Marktwirtschaft junge? Dich möcht ich mal sehen wenn du ne firma aufmachst ob du es anders machen würdest.
> 
> Ich frage mich echt warum ihr über etwas rumheult das ihr euch nicht kaufen müsst, oder seid ihr solche Fanboys das ihr alles kauft und rumheult weils so teuer ist? Entschuldige aber in meinen Augen sind alle leute die über sowas meckern nur dumme kleine Kinder die noch nie selbst geld verdient haben.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So und nicht anders sieht es aus! 

Edit: Die Zeit in der WoW noch mit Sachen um sich werfen musste um "Käufer" zu finden ist vorbei - es ist nun an der Zeit den Gewinn zu erhöhen!


----------



## Lindhberg (9. Dezember 2009)

ich sag es nur ungern aber das hier ist wirklich ein paradebeispiel für eine deutsche diskussion!


zugegeben gute argumente auf jeder seite aber derartig kleinkariert das man ehrlich gesagt garnicht weiß was man sagen soll......... was zum teufel geht euch blizzards verkaufsstrategie an?!?



übrigends: in dnen meisten fällen ist die freie marktwirtschaft garant für niedriege preise!


----------



## Frek01 (9. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Moin, hab da eben was sehr interessantes im Blizzard Store gefunden.
> 
> http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=221003517
> 
> Ne Tasse und ein Schlüsselanhänger für 35 €, in meinen Augen schon sehr übertrieben für 2 Sachen die ansich keine 5 € wert sind O.o Gibt es wirklich leute die so wow fanatisch sind und diesen Müll kaufen? Oo


Ja gibt es
und ja blizz muss ja in allen formen übertreiben... bestimmt gibts bald noch kondome im wowstyle mit dem face von deinem char vorne auf der eichel...


----------



## Æxodus (9. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und jetzt rate warum die Supermärkte das nicht machen.



eben darum. In der Marktwirtschaft gibt es auch bestimmt Regeln an die sich die Einzelhänder bzw. allgemein Unternehmen halten müssen. Wir leben schliesslich nicht in einer Bananenrepublik wo jeder machen kann was er will. Das betrifft natürlich auch die Preispolitik der verschiedenen Lebensmittelhändler, um die jetzt mal als Beispiel zu nehmen. Wenn Aldi einen Artikel für 5 Cent anbietet weil Sie gerade Bock drauf haben, dann bekommen die auch auf die Finger gekloppt. Eine gewisse Preiskontinuität sollte (muss) erhalten bleiben. 

Mfg :-) Æxo


----------



## Uratak (9. Dezember 2009)

Frek01 schrieb:


> Ja gibt es
> und ja blizz muss ja in allen formen übertreiben... bestimmt gibts bald noch kondome im wowstyle mit dem face von deinem char vorne auf der eichel...




Oder Potenzmittel die die Chance erhöhen ein Orc Kind zu zeugen. Die Variante für Taurenkinder ist dann aber direkt doppelt so teuer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Nein ich mein das echt voll ernst ey Yo Man!


----------



## Bebbo (9. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und wie willst du den Mehrwert berechnen? Der kann für jeden Menschen unterschiedlich sein. Für den einen(wie Dich) ist es herausgeschmissenes Geld, für den anderen eine tolle Sammler-Tasse mit Anhänger.
> 
> edit sagt, dass du deinen Kaffe auch gleich aus der Kanne trinken kannst und so 1,50Euro sparst
> 
> ...



Ich gebe dir recht wenn es um idielle Werte geht man liest ja auch des öfteren dass man meistens Käufe von bestimmten Güter überwiegend auf emotionale (Bauchgefühl) entscheidet... selten das hier der Verstand entscheidet.....Ein gutes Beispiel ist der ganze "Hello Kitty" hipe unglaublich was es hier nich alles gibt von dem kram aber nun gut so funktioniert Merchandising in ner Marktwirtschaft...


----------



## Bebbo (9. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lol deiner frau gibste nen kupferdraht wickelstn ihr umen finger und sagst so schatz das ist unser hochzeitsring^^



nein also so sparsam bin ich dann doch nicht....nicht zuletzt weil die Frau dann auch dagegen hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bebbo (9. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Oder Potenzmittel die die Chance erhöhen ein Orc Kind zu zeugen. Die Variante für Taurenkinder ist dann aber direkt doppelt so teuer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab immer noch Tränen vor Lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

ok an alle die jetzt schreiben "Wähhh was fürn überteuerter scheiß" nennt mal bitte ehrlich die letzten 10 dinge die ihr gekauft habt und dann sehn wir mal was davon auch überteuerter scheiß ist.


Also wer ohne SÜnde ist der werfe den ersten Stein.


----------



## Bebbo (9. Dezember 2009)

Frek01 schrieb:


> Ja gibt es
> und ja blizz muss ja in allen formen übertreiben... bestimmt gibts bald noch kondome im wowstyle mit dem face von deinem char vorne auf der eichel...



is ganz sicher schon in der Produktentwicklungsabteilung!!!!


----------



## Starfros (9. Dezember 2009)

Frek01 schrieb:


> Ja gibt es
> und ja blizz muss ja in allen formen übertreiben... bestimmt gibts bald noch kondome im wowstyle mit dem face von deinem char vorne auf der eichel...




Mit dem Zusatz " IMBA "  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder "Raidtauglich, 7 Tage die Woche"


----------



## -Baru- (9. Dezember 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> Mit dem Zusatz " IMBA "
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"Imba" bei Kondomen wäre eher schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Flare_ (9. Dezember 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Und NEIN, Lebensmittel aus dem Supermarkt sind NICHT überlebenswichtig.



Du vergleichst also eine verdammte TASSE (+ Schlüsselanhänger) mit Lebensmitteln? ... 

... ansich hübsches Teil aber kaufen werde ich es mir nicht, so einfach is das.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (9. Dezember 2009)

oh mein gott, da ist nen produkt ...muss alles kaufen, muss kaufen ...muss

kaufts doch einfach nicht und die die es kaufen haben wohl kein prob damit, eure sorgen möcht ich haben


----------



## Bluescreen07 (9. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ne Tasse und ein Schlüsselanhänger für 35 €, in meinen Augen schon sehr übertrieben für 2 Sachen die ansich keine 5 € wert sind O.o Gibt es wirklich leute die so wow fanatisch sind und diesen Müll kaufen? Oo


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal ....

FROSTGRAM-TASSE

SCHWARZE ISOTHERM-TASSE (0,25l) AUS *EDELSTAHL*

FROSTGRAM-RUNENGRAVUR

VERSCHLIEßBARER DECKEL

ABMESSUNGEN: 7 X 7 X 15 CM


FROSTGRAM-SCHLÜSSELANHÄNGER

KING SIZE / ABMESSUNGEN: 8 X 5 CM

AUS *RHODIUM* GEFERTIGT, EINEM SELTENEN METALL, DAS SOGAR EINE HÖHERE QUALITÄT ALS SILBER BESITZT

--------------------

Rhodium = 8 870 Dollar je Unze (31,1 Gramm) - 02/2008


----------



## Bebbo (9. Dezember 2009)

so jetzt hab ich mir endlich mal die besagte Tasse und den Schlüsselanhänger mal angeschaut und muss feststellen der Anhänger selbst birgt schon ne Verletzungsgefahr in sich durch die spitz zulaufenden Form kann man sich da locker was aufreißen unter umständen den Hodensack oder den Popo...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die Tasse ich weiß nich kann sein dass die giftige Dämpfe absondert weil die Materialien aus den die hergestellt ist nicht ganz "sauber" sind....


----------



## Netus (9. Dezember 2009)

Ohje.
Wieder so ein "Blizzard-schmeisst-merchandise-Artikel-auf-den-Markt-und-ich-will-meckern"-Thread.
Leute. Lasst die doch machen. Ihr müssts nicht kaufen. 
Andere Firmen (oder von mir aus auch erfolgreiche "Künstler") schmeissen Merchandise-Kram auf den Markt welcher qualitativ schlechter und noch teurer ist. (Wer Quellen will kan ja rumheulen.)

Desweiteren ist der Vergleich mit einem Supermarkt absoluter BULLSHIT (darf ich das sagen? Ich glaube schon.)
Der Realitätsbezug tendiert bei manchen Usern imho gegen 0.


----------



## Kankru (9. Dezember 2009)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> Das verwerfliche daran ist die Tatsache das Blizz wirklich davon ausgeht das jemand für so nen Müll so viel Kohle hinblättert.................................und das niemand dazu gezwungen wird es zu kaufen, ändert auch nichts daran. Sowas ist einfach nur übel.


Was ist bald? Weihnachten? ja!
Genau zur rechten Zeit in den Blizzard shop reingestellt, ich würde mich über sowas zu Weihnachten freuen!
Und das Zeug ist hochwertig und net son billigschrott (Plastetasse und Modeschmuck).
Niemand wird zum Kaufen gezwungen, also stop mimimi!


----------



## Seneca (9. Dezember 2009)

Der Vergleich mit den Lebensmitteln ist leider total daneben. Sechs und setzen.
Ich kaufe jede Woche Lebensmittel ein um zu überleben.
Eine Preissteigerung würde ich zahlen müssen!
Eine Thermokasse habe ich noch nie gekauft! Und die brauche ich auch nicht.

Das Set ist allerdings eigentlich viel zu billig.
Im Vergleich zu andern Fan-Artkeln wäre ein dreistelliger Preis mehr als angemessen.
Wieso konnte Real Madrid z.B. Beckham Trikots für 90 Euro verkaufen, wenn der Materialwert bei 1 Euro lag.
(Und die waren noch nicht mal limitiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Im Vergleich zu Fan-Artikeln anderer Firmen könnte Blizzard für das Set locker 79,- oder 99,- Euro nehmen.
*35,- Euro ist ein mehr als fairer Preis!*


----------



## Famoir (9. Dezember 2009)

???  Also   ich habe  nicht alle  Antworten  gelesen   "entschuldigt"..  aber  im ersten Moment ist mir einfach nur aufgefallen wie  banal die Aufregung ist.

Es sind  39 €  oder   34 €    selbst wenn es   50 €  wären .. ist es  sicherlich ein zu vermittelbarer Preis.  
Limitiertes  Merchandising hat nunmal seinen Preis.

Sicherlich ist das  nicht  mit  10 Euro  Taschengeld zu bezahlen aber das eben eine andere  Sichtweise.

"Beispielrechnung" eine   Playstation 3 (ich weiss kein Merchandising)  hat einen Produktionsgegenwert von  ca.40 € !!  und wird mit mehr als 500% Gewinnspanne verkauft.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (9. Dezember 2009)

Famoir schrieb:


> "Beispielrechnung" eine   Playstation 3 (ich weiss kein Merchandising)  hat einen Produktionsgegenwert von  ca.40 € !!  und wird mit mehr als 500% Gewinnspanne verkauft.



Schlechtes Beispiel: Die Entwicklungkosten fließen auch noch mit ein.


----------



## Kerby499 (9. Dezember 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich warte ja auf den Lvl 80 Full T10 mit S7 Char und 50k Handgold.
> 
> Das wird der Tag sein an dem Ich all meine Chars lösche
> 
> ...



Machs lieber direkt., dann ersparst Du uns Dein whinen, wenn es wirklich so kommt...

Sehe ich schon vor mir :

*heul* ... *whine* ich kann niemanden mehr zeigen wie groß mein Penis ist, da sich jeder einen
Riesenpenis kaufen kann


----------



## Super PePe (9. Dezember 2009)

Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.
Blizzard ist eine Marke. Und so wie jede Marke, gibt es auch Dinge zukaufen, die der Mensch, der sich mit einer Marke identifiziert oder diese zum sich identifizieren braucht, 'braucht'. Wer was gegen das Preis/Leistungsgefüge und das Marketing hat, sollte konsequent sein und z.b. seine Nike Schuhe und Basecaps (übrigens auch eine Marke), die zu 90% in Asien von Frauen (aka 1900 Manchester) produziert werden, entsorgen; ein paar ordentliche Ledertreter und eine Mütze tun es doch auch.
Sich einerseits über Blizzard und die die es kaufen beschweren und andererseits selbst den 'Schrank voll' Merchandising-Marken-"Equip" haben, ist ein wenig schizo.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shavana (9. Dezember 2009)

Mal ehrlich, es gibt soviel Schrott auf dieser Welt, was einfach mal überteuert ist, heist es gleich, das man es sich kaufen muss? Nee...was regt ihr euch dann deswegen sofort auf? Blizz ist wie JEDE andere Firma auch, sie will profit schlagen und wenn es auch nur mit irgendwelchem Müll ist. Die einen nennen es Müll/Schrott was kein Mensch braucht, die anderen kaufen es sich, weil sie entweder blizz cool finden oder weil die Ihre Cola aus der tasse trinken wollen^^


----------



## Kansie (9. Dezember 2009)

Was ich absolut nicht kapiere. ..

leute. Es ist Merchandise. Schonmal aufgefallen das ALLES an Merchandise irgendwie .. .Sau teuer ist ? Man kann sich auch ein Laserschwer Replika für .. 300€ Kaufen. (Ein professionell selbstgebastelstes kostet 20) ...  

Die Tasse hat nunmal Style. Schön dann kostet sie ebend 35€. Wen interesiert das ? Gott , wollt ihr jetz auch noch zu jedem Merchandise was blizzard rausschmeisst nen neuen Fred aufmachen und euch auskotzen warum ihr das nicht zum materialpreis bekommt? Es sind FAN artikel. Fanartikel sind gemacht um Fans zu befriedigen und Geld Damit zu machen. Das es überteuert ist, ist doch wohl logisch. Man will ja gewinn machen. Das hat nichts mit Abzocke zu tun.


----------



## Bebbo (9. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.
> Blizzard ist eine Marke. Und so wie jede Marke, gibt es auch Dinge zukaufen, die der Mensch, der sich mit einer Marke identifiziert oder diese zum sich identifizieren braucht, 'braucht'. Wer was gegen das Preis/Leistungsgefüge und das Marketing hat, sollte konsequent sein und z.b. seine Nike Schuhe und Basecaps (übrigens auch eine Marke), die zu 90% in Asien von Frauen (aka 1900 Manchester) produziert werden, entsorgen; ein paar ordentliche Ledertreter und eine Mütze tun es doch auch.
> Sich einerseits über Blizzard und die die es kaufen beschweren und andererseits selbst den 'Schrank voll' Merchandising-Marken-"Equip" haben, ist ein wenig schizo.
> 
> ...



sorgst du dann auch dafür dass wenn ich in der Schule mit Ledertreter und Mütze auftauche nicht verhauen werde?


----------



## -Baru- (9. Dezember 2009)

Bebbo schrieb:


> sorgst du dann auch dafür dass wenn ich in der Schule mit Ledertreter und Mütze auftauche nicht verhauen werde?



Wer sagt Dir, dass Nike Schuhe und nen Adidas Cap Dich davor schützen würden?


----------



## samuraji (9. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Da niemand gezwungen wird es zu kaufen sehe ich nun wirklich nichts verwerfliches daran...





Ist wie mit Drogen oder? Ist es denn verwerflich, wenn ich jemanden Drogen (Zigaretten, Alkohol als Beispiel..;-))  zum Kauf anbiete? Schließlich wird derjenige im ersten Moment auch nicht gezwungen diese dann zu kaufen!


----------



## Uratak (9. Dezember 2009)

Bebbo schrieb:


> sorgst du dann auch dafür dass wenn ich in der Schule mit Ledertreter und Mütze auftauche nicht verhauen werde?




Das schreit nach Themen Wechsel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (9. Dezember 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> Ist wie mit Drogen oder? ist es verwerflich, wenn ich jemd Drogen zum kauf anbiete? schließlich wird derjenige im ersten Moment auch nicht gezwungen diese zu kaufen!



Bitte nochmal zurücklehnen, 5 Minuten über das eigens Geschriebene nachdenken
und dann hoffentlich editieren und löschen.


----------



## Super PePe (9. Dezember 2009)

Kansie schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Abzocke zu tun.


richtig.
Abzocke ist wenn ich als ein großer Energieversorgen weltweit Trinkwasserquellen aufkaufe, um mich dann in 20 Jahren hinzustellen und zu fragen: "Wie du hast Durst? Ja ich habe Wasser, macht dann 15&#8364; der 1/2 Liter.", das wäre Abzocke. So eine Tasse brauche ich nicht zum (Über)Leben.


----------



## samuraji (9. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Wer sagt Dir, dass Nike Schuhe und nen Adidas Cap Dich davor schützen würden?




wenn die nikis schick sind is es ein grund warum ich sie haben will und dir dann wegnehme-> ergo kein schutz eins aufs M..l zu bekommen oder?


----------



## -Baru- (9. Dezember 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Jo...35 Euro dafür sind schon richtiger Wucher, aber ich wette es gibt immer noch genug Leute die den "Abfall" kaufen......



Bitte halte dich an Lord of Demons Wunsch und liste uns die 10 letzten Dinge auf, die du Dir gekauft hast.


----------



## -Baru- (9. Dezember 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> wenn die nikis schick sind is es ein grund warum ich sie haben will und dir dann wegnehme-> ergo kein schutz eins aufs M..l zu bekommen oder?



Darauf wollte ich ungefähr hinaus.


----------



## samuraji (9. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Bitte nochmal zurücklehnen, 5 Minuten über das eigens Geschriebene nachdenken
> und dann hoffentlich editieren und löschen.



Habe mich 5min. nachdenklich zurückgelehnt und habs korrigiert- hoffe es genügt ihren Ansprüchen.


----------



## Bebbo (9. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Wer sagt Dir, dass Nike Schuhe und nen Adidas Cap Dich davor schützen würden?



Mein instinkt sagt mir dass die chance verhauen zu werden sich doch ein wenig erhöht wenn ich da mit Omis gestricktem Pullover mit Weihnachtsmotive und Zipfelmütze auftauche....


----------



## Creeb (9. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Bitte halte dich an Lord of Demons Wunsch und liste uns die 10 letzten Dinge auf, die du Dir gekauft hast.



Aber bitte ehrlich antworten=)


----------



## samuraji (9. Dezember 2009)

Bebbo schrieb:


> Mein instinkt sagt mir dass die chance verhauen zu werden sich doch ein wenig erhöht wenn ich da mit Omis gestricktem Pullover mit Weihnachtsmotive und Zipfelmütze auftauche....




Bei uns im Golfclub ist des momentane Mode- ka was du gegen wollpullis mit weihnachtsmotiven hast-


----------



## -Baru- (9. Dezember 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> Habe mich 5min. nachdenklich zurückgelehnt und habs korrigiert- hoffe es genügt ihren Ansprüchen.



Du bist ja fies! Grenzwertige Themen, wie den Verkauf von Zigaretten und Alkohol als Beispiele anzuführen. 
Meiner Meinung nach ein eigenes Thema, über das wir hier auch mehrere zig seiten füllen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bebbo (9. Dezember 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> Bei uns im Golfclub ist des momentane Mode- ka was du gegen wollpullis mit weihnachtsmotiven hast-



Eigentlich nichts aber ich sprach auch nicht von einem Golfclub sonder von in die Schule gehen versetz dich doch mal in die beschriebene Lage vielleicht weißt du dann was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich persönlich würde ein solchen Pulli nicht trage zumindest nicht außerhalb meiner vier Wände


----------



## Starfros (9. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> richtig.
> Abzocke ist wenn ich als ein großer Energieversorgen weltweit Trinkwasserquellen aufkaufe, um mich dann in 20 Jahren hinzustellen und zu fragen: "Wie du hast Durst? Ja ich habe Wasser, macht dann 15€ der 1/2 Liter.", das wäre Abzocke. So eine Tasse brauche ich nicht zum (Über)Leben.



+ 35 Euro für die Tasse also kostet es dich dann 50 Euro das Wasser (abgesehen davon wieviel reinpasst)     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## samuraji (9. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Du bist ja fies! Grenzwertige Themen, wie den Verkauf von Zigaretten und Alkohol als Beispiele anzuführen.
> Meiner Meinung nach ein eigenes Thema, über das wir hier auch mehrere zig seiten füllen würden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Frage würde sein- kann man diese in einem (in diesem beitrag) gehandeln ohne ihn dadurch zu schließen?

Zumal durch den Kauf der "Fan"- produkte- wie Tassen und schlüsselanhänger ein ähnlicher Kaufrausch zustande kommt, der durchaus abhängig machen kann wie eben besagte Drogen (Alkohol, Zigaretten,..) wobei gerade bei diesen legalen Drogen wie auch bei nichtlegalen sogar noch der Gesundheitsaspekt hinzukommen würde.

= Gesundheit vs Finanzl. Ruin? Nein, denn der Finanzaspekt liegt vorhaltlich auf beiden Seiten. sicher ich kann mir eine Tasse für 5 Eus kaufen und die demenstsprechend bemalen- es wird dnn allerdings nicht genau diese Tasse sein die mir der og Store anbietet.

= Verbieten? nein, da dadurch niemand vorsätzlich gefährdet wird- anders als beim Vergleich mit den Drogen (egal ob legal oder nicht)- würde ich diese allesamt verbieten. warum? = gesundheitsgefährdend, Abhängigkeit, selbst bei den Zigaretten,- wird man gezwungen Mitzurauchen- passiv, weil der Nachbar im aus raucht- und nunmal die Duftnoten durch Wände ziehen- Skandal!

weil eben der stark betrunkene sich definitiv nicht mehr unter kontrolle hat-und somit ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt- ABER- werden diese verboten ? NEIN leider nciht- stattdessen wollt ihr ne tasse die bisle teuer ist verbieten? lächerlich!


----------



## Selidia (9. Dezember 2009)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> Das verwerfliche daran ist die Tatsache das Blizz wirklich davon ausgeht das jemand für so nen Müll so viel Kohle hinblättert.................................und das niemand dazu gezwungen wird es zu kaufen, ändert auch nichts daran. Sowas ist einfach nur übel.




Das Verwerfliche an euch ist, dass ihr die ganze Zeit rumheult... Es gibt genug Leute, die sowas kaufen werden, und das gönne ich Blizzard... 
Geld zu machen wo es geht ist nachvollziehbar und in Ordnung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## samuraji (9. Dezember 2009)

Bebbo schrieb:


> Eigentlich nichts aber ich sprach auch nicht von einem Golfclub sonder von in die Schule gehen versetz dich doch mal in die beschriebene Lage vielleicht weißt du dann was ich meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





weis ja nicht wo du zur Schule gehst oder gegangen bist- aber bei uns waren sie damals (vor ungefähr 10 Jahren) schlichtweg der renner- kuschelig und romantisch-gutaussehend für die Frauen, welche uns Männer in den Wollpullies bestaunen durften.


----------



## Bebbo (9. Dezember 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> weis ja nicht wo du zur Schule gehst oder gegangen bist- aber bei uns waren sie damals (vor ungefähr 10 Jahren) schlichtweg der renner- kuschelig und romantisch-gutaussehend für die Frauen, welche uns Männer in den Wollpullies bestaunen durften.



hmm du bist dir sicher dass das kein Internat war auf dem du warst sondern eine öffentlich zugängliche Schule? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wollpullis kuschelig und romantisch gutaussehend??? Ich kann nicht sagen dass die Schule die ich besucht habe schlecht war aber eines weiß ich ganz sicher zu meiner Zeit waren ganz sicher keine Wollpullis "trendie"


----------



## Super PePe (9. Dezember 2009)

Bebbo schrieb:


> Eigentlich nichts aber ich sprach auch nicht von einem Golfclub sonder von in die Schule gehen versetz dich doch mal in die beschriebene Lage vielleicht weißt du dann was ich meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jedoch mehr aus gesellschaftlichem Geltungsbedürfnis heraus als aus persönlicher Überzeugung



> Ich kann nicht sagen dass die *Schule* die ich besucht habe schlecht war aber eines weiß ich ganz sicher zu meiner Zeit waren ganz sicher keine Wollpullis "*trendie*"


----------



## Terinder (9. Dezember 2009)

Leute, (World of) Warcraft ist halt eine Marke, die halt auch anständig vermarktet wird. Meinst du sie wollen nichts verdienen?


----------



## samuraji (9. Dezember 2009)

Bebbo schrieb:


> hmm du bist dir sicher dass das kein Internat war auf dem du warst sondern eine öffentlich zugängliche Schule?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





spätestens anfang dezember hatten wir - wie auch jetzt unsere kulten pullies vom dachboden rausgekramt und sind zusammen "um die häuser gezogen", nein es war kein internat- eine ganz normal öffentliche schule. bisle klein und verträumt, aber bin stolz drauf gewesen, das es noch eine gemeinschaft war- was ich ,m wenn ich mir die heutige zeit anschaue nicht mehr gibt oder?

Als komplette klasse golfen, kino, theather gehen- danach im restaurant entspannend speisen, miteinander tratschen.- selbst nach den vielen jahren treffen wir uns jede woche und unternehmen gemeinsam etwas- wen auch nichtmehr alle zusammen aber diejenigen welche noch hier geblieben sind.


----------



## Lari (9. Dezember 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> Als komplette klasse golfen, kino, theather gehen-


Achso, ich verstehe...
Wir haben uns eher als Stufe am Badesee getroffen, da waren Wollpullis nicht unbedingt Trendy... ^^


----------



## Akium (9. Dezember 2009)

Domiel schrieb:


> wenn keiner aufbegehrt und alle alles ertragen, dann sind wir verloren!



Und wieder nimmt sich jemand heraus den Begriff "wir" zu verwenden, weil es seine eigene Sicht der Dinge ist.


----------



## samuraji (9. Dezember 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Und wieder nimmt sich jemand heraus den Begriff "wir" zu verwenden, weil es seine eigene Sicht der Dinge ist.





mir fällt dazu nur ein: Wenn der Klügere stets nachgibt, beginnt die Herrschaft der Dummen! Und siehe mal nach draußen- wer da regiert..;-)


----------



## Akium (9. Dezember 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> mir fällt dazu nur ein: Wenn der Klügere stets nachgibt, beginnt die Herrschaft der Dummen! Und siehe mal nach draußen- wer da regiert..;-)



Die Herrschaft der Dummen ?   

Wie ich schon vorher erwähnte.  Die Diktatur der Gutmenschen.  Die Mehrheiten in diesem Beitrag offenbaren die Wirklichkeit gnadenlos. 

Genauso wie im echten Leben.


----------



## samuraji (9. Dezember 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Die Herrschaft der Dummen ?
> 
> Wie ich schon vorher erwähnte.  Die Diktatur der Gutmenschen.  Die Mehrheiten in diesem Beitrag offenbaren die Wirklichkeit gnadenlos.
> 
> Genauso wie im echten Leben.





die offentsichtlich guten menschen die einige male zu gut scheinen bzw. das leben im zu engen rahmen sehen sind nicht diktatorisch- sie werden es auch niemals an die macht schaffen- warum? weil sie dafür zu gutmütig sind, anders als die geldgeilen bonzen, welche nur den profit/gewinn sehen.


----------



## Caldoverde (9. Dezember 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> die offentsichtlich guten menschen die einige male zu gut scheinen bzw. das leben im zu engen rahmen sehen sind nicht diktatorisch- sie werden es auch niemals an die macht schaffen- warum? weil sie dafür zu gutmütig sind, anders als die geldgeilen bonzen, welche nur den profit/gewinn sehen.



Welche Macht sollten sie im konkreten Fall auch ausüben wollen - einen Verkäufer zwingen zu können, von niemandem wirklich benötigte Produkte zu Herstellungskosten zu verkaufen? Erscheint mir irgendwie wenig erstrebenswert.

Zivilcourage sollte man dort ausleben, wo sie Sinn macht. Der Devotionalienhandel ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach kein geeignetes Feld dafür.


----------



## Super PePe (9. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Caldoverde schrieb:


> Zivilcourage sollte man dort ausleben, wo sie Sinn macht. Der Devotionalienhandel ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach kein geeignetes Feld dafür.


----------



## MrPennywise (9. Dezember 2009)

Große Güte, all die gruseligen "Blizzard-melkt-die-Kuh-solange-sich-der-Euter-noch-drücken-lässt"-Theoretiker....sie rufen in mir ein
müdes Lächeln hervor. 
Blizzard kann im Prinzip in den Itemshop einstellen was es will, stets ist es zu teuer, es ist unnütz, es ist Schwachsinn und so weiter. Das Schlimmste an 
Euren Aussagen ist die Tatsache, dass Ihr anderen aufzwingen wollt, was nun einen Kauf rechtfertigt und was nicht. 
Selbstredend braucht niemand eine Thermotasse und nen Anhänger aus superteurem Metall. Aber es braucht auch kein Mensch ein Auto mit mehr als 50 PS um von A nach B zu kommen und et voila: Manche fahren mit 4 mal so viel PS durch die Gegend. 

Ich habe natürlich Verständnis dafür, wenn sich die Sinnhaftigkeit einer WOW-Thermotasse jemandem verschließt, denn: bei mir ist es nicht anders. Ich bräuchte so etwas nicht, aber was ich noch weniger bräuchte, wäre die Rentner-lehnt-sich-aufs-Fensterbankkissen-Mentalität eines gewissen Teils der Community, der einem vorschreiben will, was der Rest zu kaufen hat und was nicht. 
Aber wenn IHR einen Kundenstamm bestehend aus ca. 12 Millionen Personen habt und IHR die Möglichkeit seht, bei sagen wir mal 250.000 dieser Kunden eine Thermotasse mit - sagen wir nochmal - 12 Euro Gewinn an den Mann zu bringen, dann würdet IHR Euch natürlich und gewiß idealistisch in die Ecke hocken und "Nein!Nein! SO was mach ich nicht!" rufen. Seht Ihr mich lachen? 

Wenn Euch Meckerköppen das Beispiel nicht reicht, dann überprüft mal Euren Alltag, für wieviel Unfug Ihr vielzuviel Geld ausgebt und wenn Ihr das alles abgestellt und bei Ebay (Festpreis 1 Euro, ist viel idealistischer und so) vertickt habt, DANN dürft Ihr nochmals wiederkehren und weitermeckern.


----------



## MrPennywise (9. Dezember 2009)

Domiel schrieb:


> wenn keiner aufbegehrt und alle alles ertragen, dann sind wir verloren!



natürlich muss man aber auch bedenken, dass es von der limitierten Thermotasse bis hin zur uneingeschränkten Weltherrschaft noch ein weiter Weg ist...und bedenke bloß Pinky und der Brain...die haben viel eher angefangen und sind NOCH nicht fertig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorfirion (9. Dezember 2009)

Mein Gott Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 chillt ?

Jeder Konzern hat hald seine Geschäftsstrategien, Blizzard versucht es hald mit einer tasse und dem anhänger, das vl. mit Arbeitszeit usw. 15€ kostet, teurer zu verkaufen.. Is doch klar, jeder will hald Gewinn machen, je mehr desto mehr Lambo´s vor der Haustür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (9. Dezember 2009)

Nunja, wenns einen nicht passt, dann muss man das ja auch nicht kaufen.

Es gibt nunmal Leute die sich 'solch ein Stuss holen, das ist für Blizzard Activision
eine extra schöne Geldquelle. Also warum nicht?

Wenn's denn Leuten gefällt...


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (9. Dezember 2009)

MrPennywise schrieb:


> Große Güte, all die gruseligen "Blizzard-melkt-die-Kuh-solange-sich-der-Euter-noch-drücken-lässt"-Theoretiker....sie rufen in mir ein
> müdes Lächeln hervor.
> Blizzard kann im Prinzip in den Itemshop einstellen was es will, stets ist es zu teuer, es ist unnütz, es ist Schwachsinn und so weiter. Das Schlimmste an
> Euren Aussagen ist die Tatsache, dass Ihr anderen aufzwingen wollt, was nun einen Kauf rechtfertigt und was nicht.
> ...



Super ausgedrückt. Jeder kann mit seinem Geld machen was er will. Die meisten kaufen eh nur teures Zeugs um damit anzugeben. Wie bei deinem Beispiel mit dem Auto. Aber selbst dann, wenn mann nur angeben will, ist es das gute Recht der Leute, die es tun. Denn verboten ist das nicht. Auch wenns dämlich ist ^^


----------



## Schaitan (9. Dezember 2009)

Neid ist echt was schlimmes und immer für eine Heulbeitrag gut !


----------



## Potpotom (9. Dezember 2009)

Hab die Tasse gerade gekauft. Weiss garnicht was ihr habt, der Schlüsselanhänger sieht gut aus und die Tasse hat neben dem eigentlichen Zweck des morgentlichen Berufsverkehrkaffees ^^ auch noch ein ansprechendes Aussehen.

Passt doch...


----------



## Rockedansky (9. Dezember 2009)

Beim letzten Konzert(Wednesday13) wo ich war, hab ich mit Karten, Fahrt ,Bier und T-Shirts ca 100€ gelassen .
Also ich fands geil und hab gern mein Geld da gelassen.
Und wenn jemand sich über Merch Preise aufregt finde ich das lachhaft (hahahahahahaha).
Warscheinlich möchte er denn Kram haben,ist aber nicht bereit dafür soviel zuzahlen.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (9. Dezember 2009)

Kann man hier nicht sachlich bleiben und muss immer auf blizzar hetzen?

@firun, das hier ist eher ein flame/hetzthread meiner war ne frage^^


----------



## Firun (9. Dezember 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Kann man hier nicht sachlich bleiben und muss immer auf blizzar hetzen?
> 
> @firun, das hier ist eher ein flame/hetzthread meiner war ne frage^^




Es geht um das selbe Thema oder ? wenn es gar nicht passt und du noch keine passende Antwort in deinem alten Thread bekommen hattest mache ich ihn auch gerne wieder auf.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (9. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Es geht um das selbe Thema oder ? wenn es gar nicht passt und du noch keine passende Antwort in deinem alten Thread bekommen hattest mache ich ihn auch gerne wieder auf.


klar selbes thema aber ich hab iwi angst das ich hier keine konkrete antwirt bekomme weil ich fast 5 seiten nur geflame und rechtfertigungen gelesen habe oder betitelungen von idioten usw die sich sowas kaufen wollen...

aber ok meine frage, hat sich wer das teil wirklich gekauftm, weiß wie es gefertigt ist und ob es aus rohdium ist oder nur legiert?


----------



## Treni (9. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Moin, hab da eben was sehr interessantes im Blizzard Store gefunden.
> 
> http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=221003517
> 
> Ne Tasse und ein Schlüsselanhänger für 35 €, in meinen Augen schon sehr übertrieben für 2 Sachen die ansich keine 5 € wert sind O.o Gibt es wirklich leute die so wow fanatisch sind und diesen Müll kaufen? Oo




warum net,

wenn dus net willst kaufs net, wirst ja net gezwungen


----------



## Namsoon (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte mir die Kanne mit dem Anhänger kaufen aber habe ich nicht machen können weil man ja nur mit Kreditkarte zahlen kann. Das ist bestimmt ein Geschäftseinbußen für die.

Und was daran so schlimm sein soll weiß ich nicht. Wie habt ihr alle die ihr das schlimm findet denn das Ding entdeckt? Weil ihr es interessant fandet weil es mit WoW zu tun habt? Aber sicher spielt ihr ja garkein WoW und ihr hasst WoW sowieso und Blizzard ist ja so dumm weil die euer Lieblingsspiel entwickelt haben...


Keine Ahnung was dieser Beitrag bringen soll.


----------



## Düstermond (9. Dezember 2009)

Ein Fanshop mit überteuerten Preisen. Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz ehrlich, wer sich darüber aufregt war noch nie in Fanshops von Bands, Gruppen, Vereinen, usw.
Das ist gang und geben, dass ne Tasse mit Fußballverein-Logo drauf locker mal 20€ mehr kostet, als eine normale Tase mit... keine Ahnung, vllt. Karomuster.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Dezember 2009)

muerr schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort !
> 
> Zam die Hand zu schütteln, ist ja auch was !
> 
> Zam ist einer der coolsten im Buffed Team !




Mit ZAM hab ich auf der gamescom gesabbelt :>


----------



## Borgok (9. Dezember 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> wie es gefertigt ist und ob es aus rohdium ist oder nur legiert?



Ich habs ja schon auf Seite 5 und 6 gesagt...
Ich hab mir das Ding nicht gekauft und werde es mir auch nicht kaufen, dennoch ist es für mich klar das dieser Anhänger nie und nimmer aus reinem Rhodium besteht.

*RHODIUM* ist ein sehr wertvolles seltenes Edelmetall, das letzes Jahr noch etwa *ZEHNMAL SO WERTVOLL/TEUER WIE GOLD* war. Mittlerweile ist der Preis stark gesunken, beträgt aber immernoch ca. 2500 Dollar pro Feinunze (31,1g). Ein Gramm Rhodium ist also etwa 80,4 Dollar wert, ein Kilo etwa 80386 Dollar!!

Würde behauptet werden der Schlüsselanhänger sei aus purem Gold hergestellt würde sich wohl keiner über einen zu hohen Preis beschweren oder ihr würdet das mit dem Gold gar nicht glauben. Rhodium ist aber sogar noch wertvoller als Gold! 

Wäre der Schlüsselanhänger aus reinem Rhodium  wäre er mit 35 Euro ja wie geschenkt. Nie und Nimmer besteht er nur aus Rhodium. Entweder ist es eine Legierung in der ein klitzekleines bisschen Rhodium enthalten ist, oder er ist von außen mit einer gaaanz hauchdünnen Schicht Rhodium überzogen.

Wäre er wirklich nur aus Rhodium, würde Blizzard hier wertvolles Edelmetall verschenken.... so dumm sind die bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Doonna (9. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Moin, hab da eben was sehr interessantes im Blizzard Store gefunden.
> 
> http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=221003517
> 
> Ne Tasse und ein Schlüsselanhänger für 35 €, in meinen Augen schon sehr übertrieben für 2 Sachen die ansich keine 5 € wert sind O.o Gibt es wirklich leute die so wow fanatisch sind und diesen Müll kaufen? Oo


man ey... blizz dreht da durch, blizz macht das kacke oO - schau dir mal bitte andere spielehersteller an, die bieten genauso kacke, zum spiel und nicht fürs spiel, an - also drehen jetzt alle durch ?


----------



## Ashnerak (9. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Moin, hab da eben was sehr interessantes im Blizzard Store gefunden.
> 
> http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=221003517
> 
> Ne Tasse und ein Schlüsselanhänger für 35 €, in meinen Augen schon sehr übertrieben für 2 Sachen die ansich keine 5 € wert sind O.o Gibt es wirklich leute die so wow fanatisch sind und diesen Müll kaufen? Oo




es gibt auch leute die bezahlen knapp 300 franken für n pullover nur weil ed hardy draufsteht. sowas gibts überall. und überall ists dämlich >.<


----------



## valibaba (9. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard zwingt niemand es zu kaufen... ausserdem ist der Preis gerechtfertigt, sofern der Anhänger schon nur mit dem edelemetall Rhodium beschichtet ist. 
Wenn jemand soooo ein grosser Fan von WoW ist, dann kauft er halt solche sachen... und ich finde es auch toll nicht nur Virtuelle Güter zu besitzen.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (10. Dezember 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Blizzard zwingt niemand es zu kaufen... ausserdem ist der Preis gerechtfertigt, sofern der Anhänger schon nur mit dem edelemetall Rhodium beschichtet ist.
> Wenn jemand soooo ein grosser Fan von WoW ist, dann kauft er halt solche sachen... und ich finde es auch toll nicht nur Virtuelle Güter zu besitzen.




Berechtigt der Materialpreis, ok.

Ich habe mirn Authen.. ti..murmelmurmel gekauft. 6€. Incl Porto und so fast 16 €. 
Ist die Verpackung auch aus Rhodium? Ich mein den kann man locker für 1,45€ verschicken ohne sich einen abzubrechen aber fast 10 € Versand kostet auch ein kompletter PC. 


*Zwischensumme: EUR 5,04 *

*Steuern: EUR 0,96 *
<LI>
*Porto & Versand: EUR 8,30 *
<LI>
*Steuern auf Versandkosten: EUR 1,58 *
<LI>
*Gesamt: EUR 15,88 

*Nett auch das hier:

*Standardlieferbestellungen*, die am nächsten Tag versandt werden, benötigen für gewöhnlich 1-2 Werktage, wenn die gewünschten Artikel auf Lager sind; bitte rechnen Sie für die Verpackung mit etwa 24 Stunden innerhalb der gewöhnlichen Geschäftszeiten. Die Lieferzeit für den *herkömmlichen Versand* beträgt etwa 8-10 Werktage, Lieferkosten und -zeiten für den *internationalen Versand* können variieren.


Das heisst, ich kann 2 Wochen auf den Authen...ti..murmelmurmel warten wenn ich Pech hab. Muss ja für 10 Euro verpackt werden und das dauert bei som kleinen Ding. 10 Werktage sind 2 Wochen Echtzeit. 
Der Authen...ti..murmelmurmel ist kein "muss man ja nicht kaufen"- Kalender vom abgelaufenen Jahr, sondern ein must have für einen Mann mit einem 3 Jahre alten Account voller wundersamer Dinge wie mich.


----------



## Globi (10. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Lustig ist auch das die noch versuchen einen den Kalender von 2009 an zu drehen so richtig schön mit nen Reduziert Schild dran. Hatt der kalender irgendwas besonderes so das es sich lohnen würde den 2009 Kalender jetzt im Dezember 09 noch zu holen oder dient das nur dazu die ladenhüter an Fanatiker zu verkaufen?



Ehrlich, was regst du dich darüber auf? Kauf es doch einfach nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab die Tasse bestellt als Weihnachtsgeschenk. Lass mich doch das überteuerte Ding kaufen! Ich gehe arbeiten und kann mir genau deshalb solche überteuerten Luxusartikel Leisten!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir gefällts.

Ich kapier nicht, was sich manche Leute über nix und wieder nix aufregen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akium (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir das Zeug gekauft, und danach sofort weg geschmissen, damit irgendwelche spiessigen Moralwächter was haben, worüber sie sich aufregen können. ^^ 

Jeden Tag ne gute Tat.


----------



## samuraji (11. Dezember 2009)

Ashnerak schrieb:


> es gibt auch leute die bezahlen knapp 300 franken für n pullover nur weil ed hardy draufsteht. sowas gibts überall. und überall ists dämlich >.<




es soll auch ehlden geben die was von adidadas kaufen und dafür 200euronen fürn pulli herblättern der genauso aus china stammt wie der 2 euronen billige kickeriki pulli von verona.


----------

